# Amplificador Rotel rb-1070 + pcb



## guille2 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola hace un tiempo arme el amplificador rotel posteado por mnicolau y tiene un muy buen sonido, por eso decidí hacer el pcb de un modelo mas grande, que puede entregar una potencia de 130w en 8 ohms y 300w en 4ohms.

  Como los transistores son difíciles de conseguir los reemplace por otros mas comunes y lo simule en el multisim antes de hacer el pcb.

  Este es el primer pcb que hago, me pareció que este ampli vale la pena para aprender y compartirlo en el foro, haber que les parece.
  Todavía no lo e probado. 

  Les adjunto también el manual de servicio de este modelo.

  Saludos.


----------



## Quercus (Jun 18, 2011)

Guille2,  gracias por postear este estupendo amplificador, te animo a probarlo, no te arrepentiras, es de esos amplificadores que están en otro nivel,  si además se monta con componentes de calidad.......
  He hecho un PCB diferente  con los transistores de potencia integrados, diseñado para  poner originales o reemplazos con la misma disposición de patas, mas espacio en los condensadores, para poner si se quiere mica o styroflex y condensadores electrolíticos cerca de los finales. Los transistores salvo los de salida (que no los voy  a buscar) y los  2sc3478 (2sc3468) y  2sa1376 (2sa1372) que no los consigo, he localizado todos. Para echarlo a andar por primera vez lo estoy alimentando con 50+50v y reemplazos  que tenia con algunos que localice en la tienda, todos medidos de hFE, seleccionados los de mas ganancia  y después apareados, cuando verifique todo y me decida a montarlo en un gabinete, lo armare con resistencias metalfilm  condensadores styroflex o mica, que son los que tiene el original  y los transistores aconsejados en el esquema, salvo los finales. Me faltan algunos styroflex y una referencia  de los transistores por conseguir, me llega la semana que viene y ya lo tengo todo en la recamara para empezar cuando tenga tiempo. 
  Arranco a la primera sin problemas, regulación de 4mV de caída de tensión en las  resistencias de potencia, 20mV en la salida del altavoz, inyecte sonido y bueno, con componentes normalitos ya se nota la calidad, nada de ruido, ningún golpe en el altavoz al encender y apagar, sonido espectacular, claro y limpio… calidad...Rotel... 
  Los reemplazos que utilice compatibles pin a pin son:
  2SA1016K=2SA872A
  2SC2362k=2SC1775A
  2SA1209=MJE350
  2SC2911=MJE340
  2SD1953=2SD1376
  2SC3478=BF422
  2SA1376=BF431
  2SC4381=MJE15030
  2SA1667=MJE15031
  2SC3856=2SC5200
  2SA1492=2SA1943


----------



## guille2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola quercus me alegro que te aya resultado útil, te quedo muy bien el ampli.
  El pcb esta re prolijito, los transistores de salida que usaste son mejores que los que trae. Incluso hasta se podría alimentar con +/- 60v. 
  Mi opinión seria que si con esos reemplazos te anda bien los dejes nomás.
  Esperamos las fotos cuando lo tengas en el gabinete 
  Saludos.


----------



## Quercus (Jul 11, 2011)

Tal como  esta,  sí, pero si cambiamos los excitadores, reforzamos los de potencia y algun cambio sencillo mas, podemos alimentarlo con 73+73v, tenemos entonces 200w a 8H  y 300w a 4H ¿seduce no….?
Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 13, 2011)

Paaaa.... Espectacular el montaje Quercus... 

Realmente te quedó muy bien, te felicito por el ampli, me gusta mucho.

Saludos.
PS: Podrías pasarnos el diseño del circuito impreso y el layout?


----------



## Quercus (Jul 14, 2011)

Gracias Tavo, por supuesto que lo puedo pasar, encantado además, pero antes me gustaría saber que opina guille de que lo haga, no quiero entrar como elefante en cacharrería. 
  Una cosa antes de que se me olvide el reemplazo del 2SA1376, puse BF431, *esta mal*, se me bailo un numero, el correcto es: *BF421*
   Si los moderadores quisieran  corregirlo,  quedaría mejor y no habría confusiones si alguien los utiliza.
  Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 14, 2011)

quercus10 dijo:


> Gracias Tavo, por supuesto que lo puedo pasar, encantado además, pero antes me gustaría saber que opina guille de que lo haga, no quiero entrar como elefante en cacharrería.


Ah, de esto no estaba enterado. Si no se puede es una lástima, porque la verdad es que te quedó espectacular el ampli, y no digo que "mañana", pero en poco tiempo me gustaría empezar a hacer algo "de en serio" , algún ampli de 150-200W en 8Ω.

Saludos Quercus!


----------



## guille2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola recién veo el post.
  Quercus pásalo nomás nos vendría muy bien el aporte, ya me estaba preguntando porque no lo pasaste antes jaja. 
  La idea del post es proponerles un circuito que no estaba en el foro y Que cada uno haga su aporte y cuente su experiencia. Haci vamos colaborado a que aya mas circuitos para elegir. 
  Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 16, 2011)

guille2 dijo:


> La idea del post es proponerles un circuito que no estaba en el foro y Que cada uno haga su aporte y cuente su experiencia. Haci vamos colaborado a que aya mas circuitos para elegir.
> Saludos.


Muy bueno el circuito Guille, el título mismo "Rotel" ya es la firma de calidad! 

Tengo muchas ganas de armar este también, aunque primero tengo otro más pequeño en la lista, uno de ESP.

Esperamos el PCB. Seguramente es un diseño de primera, como estás acostumbrado a hacerlos Quercus! 

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus (Jul 17, 2011)

Bueno, como guille anima a ello, tavo  lo pide, y yo estoy encantado de hacerlo, aqui esta, a disposion del foro, el Rotel RB-1070. De las impresiones que saque al probarlo y parte de su montaje ya  hable en un post anterior,  solo decir que es un”Rotel”  con toda la de calidad que ello conlleva, en mayor medida, cuanto mas respetemos los componentes  originales, si podemos o queremos conseguirlos, eso no quiere decir que con reemplazos, resistencias de carbón y condensadores cerámicos no suene bien,  mi prototipo es asi y suena maravillosamente, pero si Rotel  los utiliza, no creo que solo sea porque son componentes mas caros. 
Posteo la revisión 1 del circuito, que es la que he probado, la revisión 2 no la he probado y no sé cuando lo hare, la diferencia es solo estética, con mayor orden  en la distribución de elementos y del ruteado.
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 17, 2011)

quercus10 dijo:


> Bueno, como guille anima a ello, tavo  lo pide, y yo estoy encantado de hacerlo, aqui esta, a disposion del foro, el Rotel RB-1070.



Excelente quercus!  Muy lindo aporte... derecho a la carpeta de amplis recomendados, gracias por compartirlo!

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2011)

Muchas gracias Quercus!!!! Muy buen diseño 
Derecho a la carpeta de amplis Rotel...


----------



## Tavo (Jul 17, 2011)

quercus10 dijo:


> Bueno, como guille anima a ello, tavo  lo pide, y yo estoy encantado de hacerlo, aqui esta, a disposion del foro, el Rotel RB-1070.


Nooooooooooo Quercus!!! noooooo












*¡¡¡QUE BUEN DISEÑO!!!* (con perdón de las mayúsculas!)

Con estos diseños, te tengo allá arriba. Realmente es para descatar, que bien que los hacés! 

Muchas gracias por subirlo, este amplificador NO SAFA de mis manos, seguro lo hago. Me encanta!

Saludos che! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






quercus10 dijo:


> Posteo la revisión 1 del circuito, que es la que he probado, la revisión 2 no la he probado y no sé cuando lo hare, la diferencia es solo estética, con mayor orden  en la distribución de elementos y del ruteado.


Mmm!! Si esta es la versión 1, ni me quiero imaginar como va a ser la versión 2 !!

Que nada te detenga en hacerla, o por lo menos subirla; me gustaría mucho conocer ese diseño!


----------



## guille2 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gracias Quercus quedo de 10, lastima que por aca no consiga transistores originales, los tendía que pedir pero se encarece un poco.
  A ver quien más lo prueba.
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Jul 19, 2011)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios, me alegro de que les guste, quien lo pruebe quedara encantado. Después de este y del Diamond Differential, quizá un dia de estos afronte el RB-1090, pero tendre que armarme de valor primero y después conseguir los transistores de potencia originales, antes no, aunque de entrada solo tengo un toroidal de 65+65 1000w, pero  para 8H valdría.
  Saludos


----------



## angel36 (Jul 25, 2011)

Antes que nada agradecer por tan gentil aporte....

por otro lado preguntarles si en el pdf revisión 1 sale en tamaño real el pbc


----------



## Quercus (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola Angel, si, sale a tamaño real, 174,9 x 74,3 mm aprox.
Saludos


----------



## rash (Jul 25, 2011)

muchas gracias por el aporte.... espero montarlo algún día...

saludos


----------



## carlos rincon (Jul 25, 2011)

Muí bueno excelente por fa me pasan la lista de componentes 
Gracias por sus aportes


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 25, 2011)

quercus10 dijo:


> Bueno, como guille anima a ello, tavo  lo pide, y yo estoy encantado de hacerlo, aqui esta, a disposion del foro, el Rotel RB-1070. De las impresiones que saque al probarlo y parte de su montaje ya  hable en un post anterior,  solo decir que es un”Rotel”  con toda la de calidad que ello conlleva, en mayor medida, cuanto mas respetemos los componentes  originales, si podemos o queremos conseguirlos, eso no quiere decir que con reemplazos, resistencias de carbón y condensadores cerámicos no suene bien,  mi prototipo es asi y suena maravillosamente, pero si Rotel  los utiliza, no creo que solo sea porque son componentes mas caros.
> Posteo la revisión 1 del circuito, que es la que he probado, la revisión 2 no la he probado y no sé cuando lo hare, la diferencia es solo estética, con mayor orden  en la distribución de elementos y del ruteado.
> Saludos



Hola quercus que buen proyecto una pregunta con que programa haces tus pcbs ; por favor podrías subir los archivos


----------



## angel36 (Jul 25, 2011)

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola Angel, si, sale a tamaño real, 174,9 x 74,3 mm aprox.
> Saludos





_Gracias pensé que estaba haciendo algo mal.....linda placa!!!



carlos rincon dijo:


> Muí bueno excelente por fa me pasan la lista de componentes
> Gracias por sus aportes





Podrías tomar lápiz y papel hacer TU propia lista de componentes y luego compartirla con los demás.


----------



## Quercus (Jul 26, 2011)

Gracias por los comentarios.




SERGIOD dijo:


> Hola quercus que buen proyecto una pregunta con que programa haces tus pcbs ; por favor podrías subir los archivos



El programa es “ Eagle” y lo puedes descargar de http://www.cadsoft.de/downloads/
Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Sep 5, 2011)

Un adelanto de la revision 2 del  Rotel RB-1070 para hacer una triamplificacion, es uno de los proyectos que estoy barajando junto con el  Diamond Differential revisión 2 con reducción  como este,  el Ampeg  con 4 mosfet y algun otro del Dr. Jagodic.
   El Sabado vino a casa un amigo Alemán, que empezó siendo un cliente de mi trabajo,  para que le mirase un Rotel que no le funcionaba. Hace poco, estuve en su casa haciendo un trabajo y me enseño un Onkyo 7.1 que había comprado, no me acuerdo del modelo de lo que si me acuerdo es de que el  Onkyo, un DVD  Arcam,  un subwoofer auto amplificado, y los cinco altavoces que le faltaban para el 7.1 de una marca alemana que no conozco, casi 4500€, un buen equipo, modestamente le comente que yo estaba haciendo uno biamplificado, y normal,  no me hizo mucho caso,  ahora estaba en mi terreno y aproveche que es violinista de la  “*O*rquesta *C*iudad* de G*ranada” “*OCG*”  para ponerle algunos  amplificadores  que tengo hechos,  su oído para esto es muy superior al mio. Cuando le puse  _este_, su atención cambio totalmente, su interés empezó a subir, estaba  muy interesado por escuchar los otros,  escuchamos el PA-300 el Ampeg  4 mosfet  el Rotel RB-1070, y el Diamond  Differential  no pudimos escuchar mas por falta de tiempo y me dijo que quería escucharlos todos pues le estaba rondando algo en la cabeza, hemos quedado para cuando termine  alguno mas que tengo en proyecto que venga con mas tiempo y escucharlos todos  detenidamente, veremos  que me cuenta.
  Todo este “rollo” viene a cuenta de algo que otras veces he dicho, cuando escuchas una biamplificacion, que este medianamente calibrada, corte de frecuencia y altavoces, ya no quieres estéreo que valga.  Animo a todos a que aunque sea pequeña, monten alguna y verán, mejor dicho, y *escucharan*.
  Saludos


----------



## edh59 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola Quercus 10:
Felicitaciones por tus proyectos y aportes.
También estoy trabajando en un proyecto de biamplificación,utilizando el crossover del foro con corte en 500hz,amplif.Sansui AU719 y 2 bass reflex de 195L.(construídos por mí) c/u con woofer DAS de 18".Pienso utilizar alguno de los amplif. que mencionaste:Sigma,Rotel;Diamond.....etc.Acepto sugerencias en cuanto a calidad de sonido.
Saludos y gracias desde Argentina.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/694/au719.png/


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2011)

edh: que linda bestia ese Sansui !!!! Lo vas a usar para graves ? 
Como le metiste mano para separar el pre de la etapa de potencia ??. 
Yo hice unos intentos con un A-60 mucho mas modesto y no me funcionó . creo que habia cortado dentro del lazo de realimentacion.
Yo lo queria usar de pre y para medios-agudos.

Quercus: esos amplis que construyes estan de cojones!


----------



## Quercus (Sep 14, 2011)

Gracias Antonio me alegro de que te gusten, además, nos une la devoción por Sansui.

Gracias edh59, que buen amplificador tienes, yo tengo un AU-D7 desde mi época de estudiante, nunca tuve ningún problema con el, por lo que nunca lo he abierto y mas de una vez he estado tentado, al final lo hare para limpiarlo y pronto. 
Las calidad del sonido desde mi punto de vista es algo muy personal, lo que a unos les encanta a otros les parece mediocre, algo parecido al cine, hay para todos los gustos, algunas veces me ha pasado que he visto una película con una critica buena y me quede maldiciendo al critico, y viceversa, si a eso le sumamos el tipo de altavoz que utilizamos cada uno, las diferencias pueden ser abismales, pues en los altavoces radica *CASI* toda la autentica fidelidad. Creo que para apreciarla hay que escuchar musica con muchos matices, que sean sonidos limpios y claros sin aglomeración de instrumentos, un solo de trompeta de saxo de guitarra con una buena voz te pone los pelos de gallina si tu equipo suena bien. Por eso me gustan tanto los sistemas activos,  tienes un control total sobre la música con independencia de la *sensibilidad* de los altavoces que escuchas, tu subes o bajas a gusto el volumen de cada altavoz.
Luego nos queda *la construcción del mismo*, de esos tres que has puesto en los que yo meteria el Dogc-H el Ampeg y el PA-300 de los que he escuchado, no seria justo enfrentarlos tal como yo los tengo, por ejemplo: el Rotel además de resistencias de carbón como la mayoría, tiene todos los transistores de reemplazo, en una prueba de calidad deben jugar todos con las mismas armas. Cualquiera de esos seis, montado con componentes de calidad en un PCB bien diseñado (en cuanto veo que funciona empiezo a modificarlos para mejorarlos haciendo las derivaciones donde debe, asi que tengo varias versiones) se pone a la altura de mi Sansui y para mi gusto, alguno lo supera, tengo que decirlo aunque me duela, *es mi gusto, que quede claro.* 

Alternativa si quieres hacer una biamplificacion utilizando el Sansui para medios-agudos (es lo que yo haría) montaria un amplificador para graves, en su interior montaria el filtro activo, ese amplificador se queda con los graves y pones una salida para el Sansui con los medios-agudos, asi tengo un P68 montado y tienes una biamplificacion con cualquier amplificador.
La pena es que no puedo pasarte el PCB de ninguno de los dos que tengo para graves, el ESP de 300W tiene vetado el PCB en el foro, y el otro una versión del Sigma para graves, di mi palabra de no hacerlo, yo tengo dos montados del P68 y suena muy bien además de ser muy fácil de armar, con el añadido de que puede llegar a dar a 4Ω 470W RMS. El otro no lo he montado pero he escuchado el Sigma de subwoofer y para mi gusto suena mejor, parece que esos dichosos mosfet laterales son una pasada para todo lo que amplifican, en contrapartida tiene la mitad de potencia alimentado con la misma tensión y es mas complicado de armar. Otra opcion seria dos mas pequeños en puente para tener unos 200-300w y acompañar sobrado a los 90+90w de tu Sansui.
Si lo vas a armar en biamplificacion, te aconsejo que el corte lo des entre 120 y 270Hz aprox. haz pruebas para ver que frecuencia te gusta mas con el altavoz que tienes, 500Hz creo que es muy alta, a esas frecuencias ya hay estéreo y si utilizas solo un altavoz no creo que sea recomendable.
Estamos en contacto, a ver que decides, aunque creo que te he ampliado el abanico mas que estrechártelo, quería darte una opinión razonada, y a lo mejor en vez de ayudarte, te he sembrado mas dudas.

Acabo de darme cuenta de que decias dos bass reflex, no uno, me refiero al corte del del crossovers, de todas formas no lo cortaria por encima de 300Hz
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 14, 2011)

Gracias Quercus! 
Te comento que tengo varios "experimentos" armados .. actualmente uno de los Sansui lo tengo funcionando con un ampli de 200W clase D UCD que publico aqui el colega Tagle... me atrajo mucho la tecnología , si bien son trabajosos de armar por la exigencia de componentes y de interferencia . Funciona muy bien, pero luche mucho tiempo.

Tengo que volver a la carga en cuanto a separar Pre de potencia, ya tengo la idea , he conseguido circuitos....

Tengo 2 crossovers armados ( uno a 240 y otro a 450Hz ) , como dices la frecuencia de este ultimo no es la adecuada , pero lo hice asi porque los parlantes de medios no funcionaban bien mas abajo..

Tambien arme unos TDA7294 para experimentar , 2 en stereo y 2 en brigde , son muy simples y baratos!

Por sobre todo, soy partidario de la biamplificacion, soluciona muchas cosas.


----------



## edh59 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola Antonio:
Me gustaría armar algo "distinto" para graves(tal vez con mosfet) y dejar el AU para medios- agudos.No tuve problemas para separar pre y potencia,la construcción es bastante modular.
Con respecto al A60,y viendo un circuito "ilegible" que tengo,creo que la opción mas simple es después del control de volumen.Prometo "estudiarlo" nuevamente,seguramente encontraré mejores opciones.
Gracias y saludos cordiales.
Eduardo.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/au7192.png/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/au7191.png/

Hola Quercus 10:
Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta!!!!
Coincido acerca de "la calidad del sonido" y también que es mejor cortar en 270hz.,elegí 500hz,hasta que reemplace los parlantes de rango medio.Tendré muy en cuenta los amplificadores sugeridos para armar este proyecto
Saludos cordiales:
Eduardo.

Algunas imágenes de mi equipo:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/dsc00060ui.jpg/
Expansor de rango dinámico:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/dsc00061em.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/508/dsc00058tm.jpg/
Volumen del gabinete 195L. Dimensiones:970mmx610mmx400mm
Saludos y gracias.
Eduardo.


----------



## Quercus (Sep 14, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias Quercus!
> Te comento que tengo varios "experimentos" armados .. actualmente uno de los Sansui lo tengo funcionando con un ampli de 200W clase D UCD que publico aqui el colega Tagle... me atrajo mucho la tecnología , si bien son trabajosos de armar por la exigencia de componentes y de interferencia . Funciona muy bien, pero luche mucho tiempo.
> 
> Tengo que volver a la carga en cuanto a separar Pre de potencia, ya tengo la idea , he conseguido circuitos....
> ...



   Antonio,  esos que has hecho tu me gustaría hacerlo a mi, construi dos UCD con mosfet “*N” * de Ejtagle sin problemas  uno para  +-56 y otro para +-90 aprox. una bestia,  me gustaría utilizar uno para  hacer eso que decía antes,  montar un gabinete con el amplificador y el crossovers metido dentro, en otra caja metalica,  para blindarlo, por los ruidos que pudiese coger del UCD, amplificar los graves con el UCD y los medios-agudos para el Sansui, asi poder experimentar con el, pues ya sabes como se la gasta este amplificador.
  Pero mi fijación esta ahora en una triamplificacion con este Rotel o ya veremos.
  Hace mucho que no he montado un amplificador con circuito integrado, cualquier dia será y tendre en cuenta esos que tu has utilizado.
  Saludos



edh59 dijo:


> Hola Quercus 10:
> Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta!!!!
> Coincido acerca de "la calidad del sonido" y también que es mejor cortar en 270hz.,elegí 500hz,hasta que reemplace los parlantes de rango medio.Tendré muy en cuenta los amplificadores sugeridos para armar este proyecto
> Saludos cordiales:
> ...


  Bonito equipo tienes,  te diría que si alguna vez te roban (espero que no) no creo que el  ladron salga corriendo con los dos altavoces bajo el brazo, seria algo incomodo………..


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 14, 2011)

que equipazo , edh ! ... tenemos la misma reproductora Technics ... amplia envidia por el expansor .. nunca los vi a mano y menos en precio!!
Lo del control de volumen... es lo que estaba pensando! no lo hice al principio porque me dejaba fuera los controles de tono.. pero es la adecuada ...  a partir de ahi toma el lazo de realimentacion.

Quercus: te recomiendo que los clase D los dejes solos en su caja ... me volvio loco con las interferencias en un intento que hice de poner un pre-amp para  bajo de mi hijo.
fuera de eso anda muy bien y me fascina la eficiencia de esa tecnologia !


----------



## edh59 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola Antonio:
El procesador de rango dinámico lo compré en el ´84,luego de elegirlo por su bajo ruido entre:"DBX,BLAT,HOLIMAR y algún otro que no recuerdo.Expande de 4 a 16db.Es un PIONEER RG2.
Con los vinilos de esa época y conectado al SANSUI.....logra un sonido y realismo espectacular.
Respecto a lo del control de volumen,creo es lo mejor.
También coincido con el tema "interferencias clase D".
Cualquier consulta,estoy a tus órdenes.
Saludos cordiales:
Eduardo.


----------



## edh59 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola quercus:
Gracias por tu interés.
Estoy de acuerdo.
No puedo enviar "mp".
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## frapers (Nov 7, 2011)

quercus10 dijo:


> Bueno, como guille anima a ello, tavo  lo pide, y yo estoy encantado de hacerlo, aqui esta, a disposion del foro, el Rotel RB-1070. De las impresiones que saque al probarlo y parte de su montaje ya  hable en un post anterior,  solo decir que es un”Rotel”  con toda la de calidad que ello conlleva, en mayor medida, cuanto mas respetemos los componentes  originales, si podemos o queremos conseguirlos, eso no quiere decir que con reemplazos, resistencias de carbón y condensadores cerámicos no suene bien,  mi prototipo es asi y suena maravillosamente, pero si Rotel  los utiliza, no creo que solo sea porque son componentes mas caros.
> Posteo la revisión 1 del circuito, que es la que he probado, la revisión 2 no la he probado y no sé cuando lo hare, la diferencia es solo estética, con mayor orden  en la distribución de elementos y del ruteado.
> Saludos



Saludos 
Veo que en tu version eliminaste unos capacitores, podrias indicar si hay alguna razon y si eso influye en la calidad del audio


----------



## Quercus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola frapers ¿En mi version? ¿Estas seguro de haber comparado bien los dos circuitos? Yo tuve algunas dudas la primera vez que vi el circuito y agarre el manual de servicio para ver si podia quitarmelas. Por favor, echale un vistazo y despues hablamos, espero tu contestacion.
Saludos


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 9, 2011)

Quercus, de qué valor son los cuatro caps grandes de tu placa?
Esos que dicen 470-3300. No entiendo la nomenclatura.
Saludos!


----------



## Quercus (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola ramiro, quise decir entre esos dos valores, el que te venga bien, incluso puede ser mayor o menor, pero algo si esta bien.
Saludos


----------



## frapers (Nov 10, 2011)

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola frapers ¿En mi version? ¿Estas seguro de haber comparado bien los dos circuitos? Yo tuve algunas dudas la primera vez que vi el circuito y agarre el manual de servicio para ver si podia quitarmelas. Por favor, echale un vistazo y despues hablamos, espero tu contestacion.
> Saludos


Me refiero al circuito que publicaste en el archivo ROTEL RB-1070 revision 1.pdf en donde se puede ver que estan borrados del circuito y en el manual de servicio si estan.
Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Nov 10, 2011)

Yo me referia, a todo el manual, el manual de servicio, *no solo es el esquematico*, donde efectivamente estan, pero solo en el esquematico.
Dime los valores que tu le pondrias    y  lo intentamos    
 A tu disposicion.
Saludos


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Los qué lo armaron; dónde consiguieron los transistores?
Estoy buscando en Digikey y Mouser pero no aparece casi ninguno, ni los originales ni los que pusieron como reemplazo...


----------



## Quercus (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola ramiro, dime cuales no consigues, porque la veradad no son raros y en las empresas donde estas buscando, esos o reemplazos hay seguro.


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola Quercus!
De los que postearon, no consigo los siguientes:

2SC2362K / 2SC1775A
2SA1016K / 2SA872A
2SC3478 / BF431
2SA1492 / 2SA1943
2SD1953 / 2SD1376

Todos esos no los consigo. No aparecen en el catálogo ni de Mouser ni de Digikey. Los únicos que consigo son los MJ, MJE y los 2SC5200. Me parece raro...


----------



## Quercus (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola Ramiro, reemplazos hay muchos, me extraña que esas empresas no los tengan, te voy a dar algunos mas. *El BF431 es BF421*, unos post mas abajo estaba rectificado, intente que se rectificara en la lista, pero no se habrá podido, perdón por la parte que me toca. 

  Cuando consigas alguno, intenta que el otro sea el complementario: 2SA970-2SC2240   
  2SC3468-2SA1371   BF421-BF420/2  etc.
  Reemplazos:
2SA1016K=2SA872A, 2SA970,2SA1038,2SA1049,2SA1123,2SA1136
2SC2362k=2SC1775A, 2SC2240,2SC2362,2SC2389,2SC2459,2SC2631/32

  2SA1209=MJE350, BF416,BF418,2SA1352,2SA1407
2SC2911=MJE340, BF415,BF410,2SC3601,2SC4704


  2SD1953=2SD1376, 2SD2019,2SD985/86

  2SC3478=BF420/2, BF298/99, 2SC3467/68 
  2SA1376=BF421,     BF436/37, 2SA1370/72

  2SC4381=MJE15030, 2SC3298,2SC3597,2SC5171
2SA1667=MJE15031, 2SA1304,2SA1306, 2SA1606, 2SB1338,2SA1930

  2SC3856=2SC5200, 2SC3263, 2SC3519 , MJL3281AG, MJL21194G,  2STC5200
  2SA1492=2SA1943, 2SA1294,2SA1386,  MJL1302AG, MJL21193G,  2STA1943

  SI sigues sin conseguir alguno vuelve a decirlo y intentare ponerte mas.
  Se de algun compatriota tuyo que lo esta haciendo y creo que  le quedaba probarlo, intentare ponerme en contacto y preguntarle donde los consiguió.

  Saludos


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 13, 2011)

Epa! Interesante Quercus!!
Estuve toda la tarde buscando reemplazos, y encontré unos cuantos. Pero ni por asomo todos los que me acabás de enlistar.

Me pongo ya a buscar. Buen dato también que haya alguien de estos pagos que ya lo haya armado, me esperanza a conseguir los transistores 

Lamentablemente acá en Argentina no se puede comprar nada, traen imitaciones o sobrante que no cumple con ciertos requisitos de calidad. Por eso quería comprar en Mouser o Digikey, y así de paso los electrolíticos para la fuente los compro ahí que por lo general son los que más sufren.

En un rato te cuento qué consigo. Por lo pronto, infinitas gracias!!!
Ramiro.


EDIT: Tampoco che. El 2sd1953 no aparece en ningún lado. Ni ese ni el reemplazo. Y de los otros, dependiendo de Mouser o Digikey, en una página figuran algunos y en la otra página figuran los otros. Y algunos para colmo no se venden de a unidad.

No creí que fuera a ser tan complicado comprar transistores afuera jajaja...


----------



## Quercus (Nov 14, 2011)

Lo de no venderlos de a uno, es muy corriente en esas empresas, sobre todo cuando son unidades de poco valor.
  Leo en los post de tus compatriotas, que hay varias casas buenas de electrónica ahí en Buenos Aires, mira si en alguna tienen el 2SD1953 o alguno de los 4 reemplazos que te puse, algo debe haber, seria una lastima que por un transistor Darlington, no pudieses montar el Rotel. 
  Saludos


----------



## guille2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola otro reemplazo para el 2SD1953 podría ser el BD681 fíjate en el data si te sirve?
  En electrónica Liniers figuran los 2SD1376, 2SD985
  Simule este amplificador reemplazando ese transistor por un bd340 pienso que tiene que andar 

  Otros reemplazos son 
  2SA1016K=mpsa92=2n5401
  2SC2362k=mpsa42=2n5551
  Estos los probé en el amplificador rotel más chico que posteo mariano y andan muy bien.
  Creo que si usas los mje340/350, mje15030/31, bf420/1 y los que te pase antes no vas a necesitar pedir tan lejos los componentes.

  Los mas delicado son los de salida sobre todo por las falsificaciones. Tene mucho cuidado.
  Suerte


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Dic 8, 2011)

Guille2 muy buenooo aportazoooo

pero ..... soy yo y mi multi sim pero a alta frecuencia (por los 10kHz) la señal se empieza a desfasar ???

si alguien lo puede  revisar mejor aun asi sacamos esa dudaaa

Suerte


----------



## guille2 (Dic 9, 2011)

Hola Niko
 Tenes razón hay que borrar Q5 y se soluciona el problema.
  saludos


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Dic 14, 2011)

Gracias guille2 por responder pero no me cierra la respuesta...

Sacar Q5 y listo. En el manual de servicio aparece y no creo que rotel lo haya puesto ahi solo para despues sacarlo 

Y en el pcb de QUERCUS10 esta..

Hay que sacarlo solo en el simulador pero no en el pcb ???  Como quedaria el circuito ???

Gracias desde ya...


----------



## guille2 (Dic 16, 2011)

Hola lo que hay que sacar es el capacitor C5 de 560pF, me equivoque en la letra.
Saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Jul 2, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Yo me referia, a todo el manual, el manual de servicio, *no solo es el esquematico*, donde efectivamente estan, pero solo en el esquematico.
> Dime los valores que tu le pondrias    y  lo intentamos
> A tu disposicion.
> Saludos



 HOLA Quercus, no me quedo bien claro el tema de los capacitores "aparecen"en el esquema electrico del manual de  srevicio y en tu diagrama no,disculpa si pregunto algo indebido ,soy hobbista no se mucho de electronica ,arme el rotel de mariano y quede muy sastifecho por los resultados ,Ahora quisiera subir de escalon con este proyecto ,saludos y gracias desde Tucuman -Aregentina


----------



## Quercus (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola cantoni.
  La cuestion es: 
  1º Aparecen en el esquemático sin  valor asignado. 
  2º No aparecen en la lista de componentes.
  3º No hay que discurrir mucho, de que son *“espíritus electrónicos” *con poca utilidad…
  Si lo montas pon fotos, además no te vas a arrepentir, es un gran amplificador.
  Tengo algunas versiones mas por probar y confio al 99’99% en ellas, PERO falta probarlas.

  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Jul 3, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola cantoni.
> La cuestion es:
> 1º Aparecen en el esquemático sin  valor asignado.
> 2º No aparecen en la lista de componentes.
> ...



Muchas gracias por responder Quercus ,empezare pronto con este proyecto.Primero vere si consigo aqui los TRs ,no esta entrando nada al pais la aduana esta restringiendo todo importado,saludos y gracias de nuev

pd:bien tenga algo armado posteo fotos


----------



## Maxfire (Jul 5, 2012)

Buen día, los condensadores que están sin valor en el esquemático no van, es mas en el pcb del amplificador original los espacios para estos están vacíos 







Otra cosa: Existen mas reemplazos para el transistor 2SD1953?

Gracias


----------



## Quercus (Jul 6, 2012)

Maxfire dijo:


> Otra cosa: Existen mas reemplazos para el transistor 2SD1953?


  Los mas corrientes son los que he puesto mas arriba, por lo menos aquí.
  Otro mas: 2SC4342
  Los siguientes, tienen las patas invertidas y hay que alambrarlos:
  2SD1817, 2SD1223, 2SD1520

Saludos


----------



## Maxfire (Jul 6, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Los mas corrientes son los que he puesto mas arriba, por lo menos aquí.
> Otro mas: 2SC4342
> Los siguientes, tienen las patas invertidas y hay que alambrarlos:
> 2SD1817, 2SD1223, 2SD1520
> ...



Si consigo los transistores lo armo

Gracias!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 6, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Hola Ramiro, reemplazos hay muchos, me extraña que esas empresas no los tengan, te voy a dar algunos mas. *El BF431 es BF421*, unos post mas abajo estaba rectificado, intente que se rectificara en la lista, pero no se habrá podido, perdón por la parte que me toca.
> 
> Cuando consigas alguno, intenta que el otro sea el complementario: 2SA970-2SC2240
> 2SC3468-2SA1371   BF421-BF420/2  etc.
> ...



Una consulta cual de todos esos son muy difíciles de imitar o falsificar, partiendo de esa premisa podríamos llegar a la conclusión de que transistores son 100% originales si o si


----------



## Quercus (Jul 7, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Una consulta cual de todos esos son muy difíciles de imitar o falsificar, partiendo de esa premisa podríamos llegar a la conclusión de que transistores son 100% originales si o si



 Cualquiera de ellos lo pueden imitar, cuanto mas antiguo y caro, mas fácil  que encuentres falsificaciones y viceversa. 
  Sin querer extenderme mucho, porque no es el hilo más apropiado, el 2STC5200 y complementario, estoy seguro de que es muy difícil encontrarlos falsos, por lo nuevo que es, y por no ser Toshiba.
  Claro que, cuanto mas nuevo, mas difícil de encontrar. Como dato, lo vende RS
  Saludos


----------



## edwars (Jul 7, 2012)

yo creo que se puede hacer el transistor, hay una imagen donde sale el circuito internó del transistor con 2 resistencias...


----------



## niguel (Jul 9, 2012)

hice el esquematico para el amplificador pero  puse otros transistores ,quiciera saber si podria funcionar con los que tiene o habra que canbiar algo ,les adjunto en archivo.


----------



## Quercus (Jul 9, 2012)

Antes que nada, ¿porque ese voltaje de alimentación tan bajo? un amigo del foro me comento que lo había estado probando por ver cómo funcionaba con otras tensiones, con una fuente variable e iba bien hasta con 16+16V, como prueba esta muy bien, pero  no creo que sea amplificador para funcionar con ese voltaje, para ese voltaje mejor otro, y sobre todo por precio.  
  Con los transistores que le has puesto debe ir bien, pero el tip122 no se, debes probar, en el que yo monte, hice la prueba de cambiar el que tenia por el BD681 y no me funciono, el foco a tope y no regulaba. Me hizo pensar que es mas critico de lo que parece y hasta puede que algún reemplazo de los que hay puestos no valga. 
  Yo lo he probado con éxito con estos: 2SD1953=2SD1376
  Saludos
  PD.  Se han dado cuenta que prácticamente siempre,  cuanto mejor es el amplificador mas lio tiene conseguir todo.


----------



## niguel (Jul 9, 2012)

hola quercus lo del voltaje de alimetacion del amplificador lo puse asi ya que eagle no tiene la libreria de   56 v por lo que solo puse el valor mas alto (ahora me doy cuenta que podia cambiar el valor de este..esque recien estoy utilizando eagle jaja) bueno respecto al tip 122 te comento que lo arme con este pero no funciono ..el foco se encendio pero lo curioso es que la luz que emitia el foco aumentaba gradualmente y tambien la temperatura de los 2scs se elevaba constantemente .me extraña eso ya que si algo estaba mal deberia encenderse a tope el foco ..supongo , desconecte todo revise y al parecer no se quemo nada.
sobre los reemplazo que pusiste del 2sd1953-2sd1376 lamentablemente no los encontre al parecer creo que no llegan por aca ,me ofrecieron el tip 122 y lo compre (estaba apurado)habra que buscar mas reemplazos para este de repente existen otros pero de patillaje distinto .
Quiciera  que me ayuden con el tema del reemplazo para el 2sd1953-2sd1376 ,no tengo ni idea como encontrarlos.
Saludos.


----------



## Quercus (Jul 10, 2012)

niguel dijo:


> ... respecto al tip 122 te comento que lo arme con este pero no funciono ..el foco se encendio pero lo curioso es que la luz que emitia el foco aumentaba gradualmente y tambien la temperatura de los 2scs se elevaba constantemente .me extraña eso ya que si algo estaba mal deberia encenderse a tope el foco ..supongo , desconecte todo revise y al parecer no se quemo nada.


  Que no te extrañe, al no valer 100% el TIP, se estaba embalando térmicamente. 
  Si no hay forma de encontrar los adecuados y no quieres recurrir a internet, puede que lo que dice edwars  no sea tan descabellado. Hacer un circuito como el del Datasheet, y probar con varias combinaciones de transistores, antes de conectar, se puede hacer las pruebas de ganancia para que haya mas coincidencia, no hace falta que hagan contacto con  el radiador en la prueba, es ver si regula, se puede unir con tres cables desde fuera, si es asi, montarlo adecuadamente y listo. Hay poco que perder y mucho que ganar. Si funcionase seria una buena experiencia.
  Saludos


----------



## niguel (Jul 11, 2012)

Al fin un avance....no se quemo nada ,despues intente ajustar el bias  medi tension en los puntos marcados como TP  y el multimetro no marca nada o sea 0 ...bueno el transistor que utilice en vez del 2sd1953 fuel el mje340 solo tenia este y lo pobre y como dije no marca nada en los puntos TP tambien medi tension en la salida de los altavoces y tambien no marca nada,pense que eso era suficiente para inyectar sonido lo hice asi y se escucho muy bien.
No se si dejarlo asi o tratar de buscar otro transistor,entonces mi duda es es bueno o malo que no exista tension en TP? 
saludos


----------



## Quercus (Jul 11, 2012)

Me parece muy sospechoso lo que comentas, que en los dos puntos de medida te de 0.
  ¿Qué escala de medida estas usando?


----------



## niguel (Jul 11, 2012)

bueno estoy utilizando la escala de mv ,sera bueno o malo que me de 0 ...es que tengo poca experiencia en armar amplificadores..


----------



## Quercus (Jul 11, 2012)

Bueno no es,  tiene que haber tensión entre los puntos de prueba, variable segun mueves el potenciometro, y a su vez un poco de tensión en la salida (al no tener regulación de simetría) algunos mV, el mio daba 20mV, si no es asi, el transistpr que has puesto no deja que esto suceda, ten en cuenta que el aconsejado es un Darlington, y este un transistor normal.


----------



## niguel (Jul 14, 2012)

buenos ya resolvi el problema al menos en simulacion resulto..el problema no era el transistor sino era la fuente que estaba utilizando ya que la mia era de +-40 y lo recomendable era mas de 50 v . bueno en simulacion si aumentaba a esta tension me daba un voltaje en  TP de mas de 10mv en los cuales se podia subir a mas con el bias y asi llegar a los 20mv que es lo recomendable.
ahora voy a conseguir el transformador para aver que pasa...
gracias quercus por tu tiempo..
saludos


----------



## niguel (Jul 30, 2012)

gracias quercus por tu tiempo...


----------



## Quercus (Ago 21, 2012)

Como decía en post anterior:


quercus10 dijo:


> Se han dado cuenta que prácticamente siempre, cuanto mejor es el amplificador mas lio tiene conseguir todo.


  No sé, cuántos de ustedes  lo habrán montado, fotos no he visto ninguna y me hubiese gustado, aunque se de alguien que si lo ha hecho. 
  El dichoso regulador de bias, parece que es  el culpable de muchos fracasos o por lo menos de haberlo dejado aparcado.
  Yo con multisim, no me llevo ni bien, ni mal, sencillamente no me llevo…  si alguno de los que si se lleva, simulara el dichoso 2SD1953 con dos transistores, o reformara el circuito de bias, lo podrían montar más de uno que se quedo con las ganas. 
  Si es mucho lo que pido, lo siento por los que no pueden montarlo, por culpa del Darlington, porque el resto de transistores se puede reemplazar con mas facilidad. El que yo monte no lleva ni uno original del esquematico  hasta el darlington es un reemplazo  2SD1376 y suena de maravilla.
  Aquí les pongo una reducción que pronto montare para funcionar con dos parejas y +-50V con un ruteado mucho más ordenado y mejorado, incluso…  modificarlo para tres parejas  como el primero. 
  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 21, 2012)

Hola Quercus ,te comento yo quiero armar este Amplificador pero aqui ,no encuentro los TR .Pude ver en paginas de casa de electronica de BS As tienen varios de los TR pero no todos los TR,quisiera alguien sepa ,buscara los reemplazos (yo no puedo porque tengo conocimiento limitados ,hobbista )te mano saludos desde Tucuman Argentina ,espero pronta solucion je


----------



## Quercus (Ago 24, 2012)

Eso no es ningún problema, para mi tambien es una afición, los conocimientos y la experiencia  van llegando en función del interés y la constancia que le pongas. 
  Has echado un vistazo a _estos_
  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 24, 2012)

Gracias por la pronta repuesta ,ya lei el post y pude ver los reemplazos ,pero ninguno de los TR con sc.sa......se encuentran aqui ,solos los TR americanos mpsa,bc ,mje ,bd son los conseguibles ,por esos para eso digo para los saben, por favor vean los reemplazos posibles segun la linea americana de TR (segun creo ) saludos 


PD;Quercus ,quisiera hacerte unas preguntas respecto los amplificadores que armaste cual es el mejor en calidad de sonido ,ahora tengo en proyecto armar el Ampeg 4 Mosfet Mini


----------



## Dragoblaztr (Sep 2, 2012)

Que tal, he armado este amplificador, habia empleado el transistor mje340 en reemplazo del D1953, simplemente no funcionaba ya que al hacer el ajuste del bias sin tocar el potenciometro el consumo del amplificador en vacio aumentaba constantemente, lo reemplace por el D860 y ahora si hace el ajuste solo que al llegar a 2[mV] el consumo del amplificador hace encender totalmente el bombillo de 60[W] que uso para limitar la corriente de la fuente de alimentacion que tengo para alimentarlo con +-56[V], esto es normal o tengo que emplear un bombillo de mas potencia para hacer el ajuste, ya que cuando se enciende totalmente la tension baja de los +-56[V] llega a +-50[V] o menos.

Saludos Cordiales


----------



## zopilote (Sep 3, 2012)

Algo simplemete esta mal en lo que armaste Dragoblaztr, te aseguraste que los valores de las resistencias eran las que debias soldar, o le mandaste todo sin siquiera chequearlo por el multimetro.
 El foco esta bien, y solo se prende tenuamente cuando hay audio conectado.


----------



## foro666 (Oct 30, 2012)

El esquema del rb 1070 es similar al del 1050, pero este último con menos potencia.

También coincide con el del rb03 pero al igual que el 1050 tiene menos potencia.

Yo soy de los que piensa que 40w en un piso (vivienda de la mayoría de los que conozco), es mucho más de lo que nunca vas a utilizar. Por lo que he intendado hacer uno de dicha potencia.

Además ningún otro amplificador me ha dado mejores resultados que este, simulandolo en multisim. Especialmente a altas frecuencias.

Por tanto me he decidido a realizar un amplificador. Yo voy muy despacio.

La idea es poner este ampli y en la entrada un previo con agudos, graves de rotel, modificado con algo de esp, para solucionar la colocación de un balance.

Dejo como iría el pcb del amplificador. Puede que algún valor esté mal, o que algún transistor tenga otro valor. Los valores buenos son los del rotel 1070 puestos arriba, lo que pasa es que busco un encapsulado que me valga y no me molesto en modificar el transistor que venga.

Vuelvo a dar las gracias a quercus10, ya que se puede ver la inspiración tomada de los suyos. Si alguien sabe hacer algo mejor que tu, no queda más que usar (si te deja) y agradecer.

Cuando lo monte (ya tengo los transistores, es lo primero que hago). Subiré el pcb.

Por favor, agradeceré todo comentario y consejo, ahora que todavía no está realizado.
gracias.


----------



## Quercus (Oct 30, 2012)

Bueno, solo decir, que agradezco los comentarios sobre mis PCB, ahora estoy un poco liado pero seguire cualquier cosa que pongas. 

  Tengo pendiente montar el PCB que puse un poco mas arriba… y si tengo tiempo puede que algo mas…

  Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Nov 10, 2012)

Montado y funcionando, todo ha ido bien En cuanto prepare los archivos los subo.






Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Nov 11, 2012)

Al ser una prueba, para montar esta placa he desmontado la anterior, así que todos los transistores son reemplazos. Los condensadores cerámicos están medidos con capacimetro para acercarme lo más posible a la recomendada. Por ejemplo hay condensadores de 680p  donde debe ir 560p pues media 570p por el estilo el resto y resistencias de carbón.

  Lo  indicado seria transistores recomendados (salvo los de salida, tengo todos) resistencias metal film, condensadores stiroflex o mica pero… además como dije con el otro, incluso asi, suena muy bien.

  Aclarar por si alguien no lo ve bien o tiene alguna duda: 
  1º Que el condensador de entrada tiene previsto acomodo, para condensador de 4,7uF de poliéster, o electrolítico como en el esquemático original.

  2º Los condensadores acoplados a la entrada de corriente no son críticos, se puede: desde no poner ninguno, como en el esquemático original,  a colocar los que he previsto, de 1000 y 4700uF, según gustos o necesidades.

  3º La resistencia de la red zobel va debajo.

  Espero que de este, si veamos alguna foto…
  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Nov 11, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Al ser una prueba, para montar esta placa he desmontado la anterior, así que todos los transistores son reemplazos. Los condensadores cerámicos están medidos con capacimetro para acercarme lo más posible a la recomendada. Por ejemplo hay condensadores de 680p  donde debe ir 560p pues media 570p por el estilo el resto y resistencias de carbón.
> 
> Lo  indicado seria transistores recomendados (salvo los de salida, tengo todos) resistencias metal film, condensadores stiroflex o mica pero… además como dije con el otro, incluso asi, suena muy bien.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno Quercus ,siempre con grandes aportes .lastima que por el momento no puedo montar este gran proyecto.
tengo una inquietud y es porque siempre en la entrada de audio se pone una resisitencia de 10ohm entre GND y la masa este???mientras queen los diagramas originales no figura tal resistencia.otro tema elcondensador que va en serie en la entrada tambien pasa lo mismo,que funcion cumple ,varia en algo poner 2.2micros,4.7micros o10 micros ?????tiene influenciaen el sonido ,esobligatorio ponerlo en todo amplificador???,saludos y felicitaciones Quercus por tus diseñosde placas ,SON GRANDIOSOS


----------



## rash (Nov 11, 2012)

Espectacular Quercus....enhorabuena por el montaje, debe sonar bastante bien y a tí te ha quedado de lujo, como siempre en tus montajes...
Este me gustaría montarlo cuando tenga algo de tiempo y termine algún que otro proyecto que tengo empezado..
Recibe un saludo
Rash.


----------



## tatajara (Nov 11, 2012)

muy buen montaje quercus ¡¡ y buen pcb 
enorabuena¡¡
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 11, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Al ser una prueba, para montar esta placa he desmontado la anterior, así que todos los transistores son reemplazos. Los condensadores cerámicos están medidos con capacimetro para acercarme lo más posible a la recomendada. Por ejemplo hay condensadores de 680p  donde debe ir 560p pues media 570p por el estilo el resto y resistencias de carbón.
> 
> Lo  indicado seria transistores recomendados (salvo los de salida, tengo todos) resistencias metal film, condensadores stiroflex o mica pero… además como dije con el otro, incluso asi, suena muy bien.
> 
> ...


*
Que mal que mal otra vez haciendo de las tuyas ; gracias por seguir aportando excelentes trabajos felicitaciones quercus  *


----------



## Quercus (Nov 12, 2012)

¡Gracias a todos…!


cantoni11 dijo:


> Muy bueno Quercus ,siempre con grandes aportes .lastima que por el momento no puedo montar este gran proyecto.
> tengo una inquietud y es porque siempre en la entrada de audio se pone una resisitencia de 10ohm entre GND y la masa este???mientras queen los diagramas originales no figura tal resistencia.otro tema elcondensador que va en serie en la entrada tambien pasa lo mismo,que funcion cumple ,varia en algo poner 2.2micros,4.7micros o10 micros ?????tiene influenciaen el sonido ,esobligatorio ponerlo en todo amplificador???,saludos y felicitaciones Quercus por tus diseñosde placas ,SON GRANDIOSOS


  La resistencia de 10Ω se coloca para aislar la masa de entrada de señal, de la masa principal y evitar que produzca ruidos por bucles de masa.

  El condensador de entrada deja pasar la onda senoidal del sonido y  filtra la componente continua, que no debe entrar en el amplificador de ninguna forma. En este tipo de amplificadores su valor oscila entre 2,2 y 10uF aprox. y *por lo que leo,*  tiene mucha importancia su calidad  (_cuando no_) y mucho mejor, si *no* es electrolítico, aunque sí lo es, mejor *no* polarizado, lo mejor es que sea con dieléctrico plástico o de papel.
  Si observas algún amplificador muy bueno veras lo que digo, suelen tener Wima, Mundorf... De 4,7,  6,8,  8,2, 10uF. Que sin llegar a excentricidades… que las hay, valen como un buen transistor de potencia 6/8€. No sé, hasta dónde se pueda notar este tipo de condensador en el sonido, objetivamente, porque subjetivamente después de gastarte esa pasta tu subconsciente te dirá que suena como los Angeles.

  Lo suelen llevar todos los amplificadores en la entrada, pero si utilizas previo con condensador de salida, en teoría no hace falta, pues el condensador del previo hace esa función, en ese caso, quitaría el condensador de menos calidad, puenteándolo y dejaría el mejor. 

  Saludos

P.D. Mira este del Dr. Jagodic


----------



## Quercus (Nov 16, 2012)

Para quien no consigue el 2SD1953, con este circuito que lo reemplaza, ya se puede montar el amplificador tranquilamente,  lo he tenido puesto y comprobando un dia completo, funcionando perfectamente. 
  Los transistores se montan debajo y al BD139 hay que colocarle un grueso de 1mm entre la placa y el cuerpo del transistor para que enrase con el BC646B al colocar el tornillo y acoplen perfectamente contra el radiador los dos transistores, tal como se ve en la foto.
  Queda decir que el circuito debe ponerse lo mas cerca posible de los transistores de salida.




  Saludos


----------



## rodo805 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola a todos en el foro, he estado siguiendo muy atentamente el desarrollo de este excelente amplificador. 
Ante todo quisiera felicitar a Quercus por su excelente trabajo y dedicacion. Si que pareces un Roble en el trabajo.

Les cuento que al circuito lo hice en el proteus y quise agregarle el sistema de proteccion, aparte de la rectificacion en la misma placa.
Pero me encontre con una limitacion mia, hay unos componentes D001, D002 y D003 que no los encuentro en la lista de componentes. Su simbolo es como de un diodo con una flechita, aparenta ser un diodo de proteccion, lo mire en las fotos del amplificador y salen dos cables y se pierden en el transformador toroidal. (solo puedo ver el D002).
Alguien sabe bien que son, y que modelo tengo que poner?
Gracias

Pd aporto una curiosidad, un link donde modifican este amplificador, aparentemente para lograr alguna mejora, quisiera saber sus opiniones al respecto.

http://avforo.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=1303&p=15585&hilit=modificado+rotel+1070#p15585


----------



## Quercus (Nov 22, 2012)

Hola rodo, los diodos D001, D002 son led, el D003 no lo he localizado.
Gracias por el link habra que leerlo detenidamente, para formarse una opinion. 
Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Nov 22, 2012)

Con respecto a la modificación que hacen en el link, te digo que me parece:

1º El condensador de entrada electrolítico lo reemplaza por un MKP de 4,7uF, algo parecido hice en este último PCB que presente (Me convence)

2º Teniendo en cuenta que se aconseja unos 2200uF por Amperio y que este amplificador va a consumir al máximo, 4A o poco mas, nos da 2200*4 = 8800uF redondeando con 10000uF va bien, que es lo que trae el circuito original, si le ponemos 15000 tiene un 50% más de capacidad para que no le falte corriente, he hecho algo parecido al colocar condensadores cerca de los finales en el PCB, dos por rama,  pero ponerle 25000uF por rama a cada amplificador eso es como si al al amplificador de 50W de la primera pagina le colocamos 2 parejas de IRFP240/9240 los mosfet van a funcionar a ralentí pero creo que hemos gastado dinero extra que no rinde. (No me convence)

3º En cuanto a los diodos rectificadores de alta velocidad, no tengo criterio, pero creo que para rectificar una onda que 50/60 ciclos por segundo no hace falta tanta velocidad… no sé, si estamos como con el ejemplo de los mosfet. (No me convence)


Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> 3º En cuanto a los diodos rectificadores de alta velocidad, no tengo criterio, pero creo que para rectificar una onda que 50/60 ciclos por segundo no hace falta tanta velocidad… no sé, si estamos como con el ejemplo de los mosfet. (No me convence)


No te hagás problema Quercus...eso   te tiene que convencer!
Es otro de los *famosos delirios pseudo-científicos* de los audiófilos, que asumen que rectificando 50/60Hz con diodos ultra-rápidos como los MUR820 van a lograr "silencios mas negros", van a "ampliar el sound-stage" y..... acá podés agregar cuanta frase *floreada pero sin sentido* se te ocurra. Si googleás un poco vas a encontrar muchas explicaciones sobre la "necesidad" de usar estos diodos... y entre ellas vas a encontrar muchas que aparentan credibilidad, pero que no dejan de ser...





​
No Quercus...seguí haciendo el trabajo fabuloso que hacés y dejá esos "misterios" para los no iniciados


----------



## foro666 (Nov 22, 2012)

Fabuloso, como siempre, quercus10.

Además quiero agradecerte la explicación que has dado.

Yo he reformado el mio, ya tengo impreso el papel para la plancha. Pero antes de seguir os quería comentar unas cosillas.

He puesto la entrada, el de 680 y el de realimentación, a un mismo punto de tierra, distinto de la de potencia. ¿sería mejor poner la resistencia de 10 ohmios y el condensador? La red zobel la he puesto a la tierra de potencia, pero me he preocupado de ponerla justo en la conexión a tierra.

Como el original tenía un condensador de filtrado de continua electrolitico, he puesto lo mismo, pero si es mejor no polarizado, creo que lo cambiaré (gracias por la explicación, quercus10)

La realimentación, lo más proxima a la salida de audio, y lejos de las resistencias.

Sí me gustaría que me sacaran de una duda. ¿El transistor de bias debe estar en el disipador de los de salida o en el de la excitación de los de salida?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Quercus (Nov 23, 2012)

Gracias foro.
  Las masas hay que unirlas con la resistencia de 10Ω no pueden estar separadas totalmente.
  El transistor de bias lo mas cerca de los de salida que se pueda y bien unido al radiador con pasta térmica. 
  Espero verlo pronto en fotos y que este sonando preferiblemente.
  Saludos


----------



## foro666 (Nov 23, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias por contestar tan pronto, quercus10. Ya tenía todo preparado para empezar este fin de semana.

La idea va a ser que funcione en mi salon, así que me gustaría que me quedase lo mejor posible. 

Todos sabemos que la masa (0 v) de retorno deben ir al mismo punto, debe existir un punto común. Pues en algunos sitios he leido que es bueno que la masa de potencia y la de la entrada, tengan cables distintos de conexión a dicho punto común. Ya he visto que en tus diseños incluyes la resistencia, en paralelo con un condensador. También la incluye en sus diseños Bora.  Tambien lo he visto en preamplificadores.

También he leido en algún otro sitio lo de los transistores, que el bias debe estar en contacto, no con los de salida, sino con los que escitan esta. Lo he leido en un foro muy conocido y nadie le decía que estaba equivocado. Yo no soy quien para decir una cosa u otra. No pongo el enlace porque creo que no puedo.

En mi diseño le he colocado ya, según tus consejos: el condensador electrolitico de entrada y  la resistencia en la tierra.


----------



## foro666 (Nov 24, 2012)

Bueno, ya tengo el PCB definitivo.

Los condensadores styroflex ocupan mucho, me fijé en el diseño de quercus10 pero cuando los compré tuve que modificar ya que son mucho mas grandes, sobre todo el de 470pF.  Antes de hacer la plancha compruebo las medidas de los componentes.

También me dijo el "vendedor" y dueño de la tienda donde compro, que ya no se fabrican los styroflex, que eran cosas de hace años y que me da los que le quedan. También me dijo que no pusiera aislante en un transistor de potencia, hace algún año; y me fastidió la salida y algún otro transistor.


Un enlace donde se explica como 10 cm de cable sin una buena distribución de la masa puede producir ruido.

http://carlosgoyeneche.blogspot.com.es/2012/03/pautas-de-diseno-de-fuentes-de.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2012)

foro666 dijo:


> .........Un enlace donde se explica como 10 cm de cable sin una buena distribución de la masa puede producir ruido.
> 
> http://carlosgoyeneche.blogspot.com.es/2012/03/pautas-de-diseno-de-fuentes-de.html .......



El dueño de ese blog es un *"Ladri"* 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## foro666 (Nov 24, 2012)

Perdona.

  Como estaba comentando sobre la masa, recorde haber leido esto y me puse a buscar donde suelo leer: pagina de Elliot sound, etc y no lo encontre  y luego encontre ésta y aunque no me sonaba mucho, como miras de muchos sitios, la puse. Como siempre las gafas que no encuentras, las tiene puestas.

Me parece fatal que alguien se apodere de algo que no es suyo, y no reconozca el mérito del mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2012)

foro666 dijo:


> Perdona.


¿ Que cosa hay que perdonar ?


> .... _*Me parece fatal que alguien se apodere de algo que no es suyo,*_ y no reconozca el mérito del mismo.



Con una Pequeña Mención en el Blog y una Gran Suma en mi cuenta, se arregla


----------



## rash (Nov 25, 2012)

Fogonazo, es usted un verdadero crack...!!!

Saludos 

Rash


----------



## Quercus (Nov 26, 2012)

foro666 dijo:


> Los condensadores styroflex ocupan mucho, me fijé en el diseño de quercus10 pero cuando los compré tuve que modificar ya que son mucho mas grandes, sobre todo el de 470pF.  Antes de hacer la plancha compruebo las medidas de los componentes.


  No son tan grandes, mira la relación entre:
  Metalfilm de 1/4W
  Styroflex 680pF/64V
  Styroflex de 390pF/160V
  1/2W de carbón



   Y mira como queda colocado, uno de 390pF/160V en un hueco de un condensador de 100nF/100v. puesto verticalmente, con separación de 5mm entre patas. 






Puesto horizontal, entra en 12mm de separación de patas (mide 10mm) y 4mm de grueso.
  En tu placa veo condensadores mas grandes ¿Cómo son los Styroflex que conseguiste?

  Saludos


----------



## foro666 (Dic 10, 2012)

Creo que se ha perdido un mensaje mío, o lo he subido mal.

Gracias por la contestación del tamaño de los styrofles.

Realmente el problema es que las patillas están en el eje y esto los alarga respecto a otro condensador.


A falta de los transistores 340/350, ya que debo preparar los disipadores, y el condendensador de 220pf que solo tengo cerámico. Así va quedandodo montada la placa.

Una dudada, al no encontrar potenciometro de 2k2, he puesto de 2k. Otra solución sería 5k.

Gracias.


----------



## Quercus (Dic 10, 2012)

Esa placa está quedando muy bien foro. 
  Para sustituir el de 220uF, coloca  dos de 470uF verticales  en serie, queda un valor muy próximo  Styroflex  y casi seguro que mas proximo que el ceramico.
  La resistencia de 2K vale perfectamente, yo la utilizo.
  Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 11, 2012)

foro666 o me falla la vista o no has aislado los transistores del disipador. Si es así ¡¡¡ booommmmbbaaaa !!!. Pon su correspondiente lámina de mica, pasta termoconductora y casquillo aistante al tornillo.
Un saludo.


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Dic 12, 2012)

Excelente aporte compañeros, buscando y buscando doy con esta joya, estaba pensando utilizar el rotel 1070 para que maneje a su salida un par de xt25 a 75 u 80 WRMS como maximo de una triamplificacion que vengo pensando hacer desde hace un buen tiempo, creo que le queda perfecto, pero dios mio! la fuente!!! y esos transistores de salida son un buen CASH, pero bien vale la pena, es un rotel  armare primero el Rotel que Mnicolau publico hace un buen tiempo, esta excelente, ya que tengo un par de transformadores que bien podria usar, muchas gracias por aportes como estos, espero poder ponerme a hacerlo lo mas pronto posible 



Ver el archivo adjunto 55243

Me parece que es un solo canal lo que veo aqui, para tener la etapa estereo imagino que deben ser dos circuitos como estos no?

Sin duda alguna que es un señor amplificador! no cabe la menor duda.


----------



## foro666 (Dic 13, 2012)

Ya lo he probado.

Gracias por el consejo, colocaré 2 de 470pf. Para las pruebas he utilizado cerámico.

No se el valor ya que polimetro unicamente llega a nF.

Me ha dado 30 mv de continua en la salida con la entrada a tierra.

Para ajustar bias, uno queda a 4mv y el otro a 6mv.

Gracias por el consejo de los aislantes, pero los pongo sin ellos porque primero paso los machos de 3mm para hacer el agujero roscado y coloco los transistores, y luego los estaño todos. Para que me coincidan exactamente todos a sus roscas.

Otra duda que tengo. Yo he bajado el valor de la resistencia de realimentación de 18k 10k, ya que tengo 2 transistores menos y no pueo llegar a los 130w del original. He visto que tu has dejado la original de 18k (quercus10), en el mini con dos transistores menos. ¿mi cambio me puede dar problemas? de estabilidad u otra cosa. En otros modelos, rotel utiliza de 12k, 15k4; pero con otros transistores, para la excitación de los de salida.

Rotel utiliza este esquema en un monton de amplificadores, desde 70w a 200w en 8omios.

Para la prueba en un altavoz viejo, y con una fuente de sonido vieja; suena bien y con la entrada cortocircuitada, el zumbido es muy bajo, hay que pegar la oreja para escuchar algo.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Quercus (Dic 13, 2012)

foro666 dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo de los aislantes, pero los pongo sin ellos porque primero paso los machos de 3mm para hacer el agujero roscado y coloco los transistores, y luego los estaño todos. Para que me coincidan exactamente todos a sus roscas.


¿Dices que no aislas los transistores...?
Ese amplificador sin aislar los transistores (de potencia se entiende) no puede funcioner y habria fuegos artificiales. Aunque creo que te refieres a la virola de plástico, explicate.


foro666 dijo:


> Otra duda que tengo. Yo he bajado el valor de la resistencia de realimentación de 18k 10k, ya que tengo 2 transistores menos y no pueo llegar a los 130w del original. He visto que tu has dejado la original de 18k (quercus10), en el mini con dos transistores menos. ¿mi cambio me puede dar problemas? de estabilidad u otra cosa. En otros modelos, rotel utiliza de 12k, 15k4; pero con otros transistores, para la excitación de los de salida.


En el mini deje el circuito como el original, alimentado a +-50V que dara aprox. 100W. En el original esta alimentado con +-56V que a 8Ω da 130W. 
Con esos transistores y estando bien refrigerado, el Mini podria funcionar a +-56V y 4Ω sin problemas, son mas robustos que los originales.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> ....¿Dices que no aislas los transistores...?....



Ver el archivo adjunto 85142



En la imagen aparece el aislador de silicona. creo que se refiere a aislar el tornillo.


----------



## foro666 (Dic 14, 2012)

Creo que no me he explicado bien.
Yo obtengo los disipadores de máquinas viejas de soldar de chatarra, los agujeros roscados que se ven son de viejos tiristores.

Utilizo una zona lisa para la instalación de mis transistores. Si los estañase a la placa, y luego marcase los agujeros, que NO son pasantes, sino roscados a metrica 3 con un macho; estoy seguro que no me coincidirian bien, Así que marco donde debe ir el tornillo, le paso una broca de 2.5, luego un macho de 3 para hacer la rosca, coloco los transistores. Y luego situo la placa, doblando patas y girando un poco si hace falta, los transistores para que encajen el los agujeros de la placa. Posteriormente los estaño y luego desmonto todo y coloco la pasta, la lámina aislante y el separador de plastico del tornillo. y vuelta a montar.

En cuanto al tema de la potencia: yo lo entiendo así. ¿no?
Si yo tengo un amplificador que para la máxima señal que admite, da 130w. Como la carga es constante, altavoz de 8 ohmios, esto quiere decir que la tensión sube a un cierto valor, para dar dicha potencia. Ahora si bajo el valor de la tensión de alimentación y le aplico la máxima señal de entrada, me intentará subir a la misma tensión que antes y me producira un recorte en la cresta. Por ello pienso que se debería bajar la ganancia y por economía como no me va superar cierto valor en la tensión de salida, bajar la tensión y ahorrar en toroide. 

¿ando en las nubes?


----------



## Quercus (Dic 14, 2012)

foro666 dijo:


> Creo que no me he explicado bien.
> Yo obtengo los disipadores de máquinas viejas de soldar de chatarra, los agujeros roscados que se ven son de viejos tiristores.
> 
> Utilizo una zona lisa para la instalación de mis transistores. Si los estañase a la placa, y luego marcase los agujeros, que NO son pasantes, sino roscados a metrica 3 con un macho; estoy seguro que no me coincidirian bien, Así que marco donde debe ir el tornillo, le paso una broca de 2.5, luego un macho de 3 para hacer la rosca, coloco los transistores. Y luego situo la placa, doblando patas y girando un poco si hace falta, los transistores para que encajen el los agujeros de la placa. Posteriormente los estaño y luego desmonto todo y coloco la pasta, la lámina aislante y el separador de plastico del tornillo. y vuelta a montar.


  Esa técnica, la utilizo yo también… 


foro666 dijo:


> En cuanto al tema de la potencia: yo lo entiendo así. ¿no?
> Si yo tengo un amplificador que para la máxima señal que admite, da 130w. Como la carga es constante, altavoz de 8 ohmios, esto quiere decir que la tensión sube a un cierto valor, para dar dicha potencia.


  Me parece entender lo que quieres decir…


foro666 dijo:


> Ahora si bajo el valor de la tensión de alimentación y le aplico la máxima señal de entrada, me intentará subir a la misma tensión que antes y me producira un recorte en la cresta.


  Si bajas la tensión de alimentación, le bajas la tensión a todo el amplificador, con lo cual tanto la ganancia de la entrada como la de salida, baja. 
  La bajada de la tensión de alimentación afecta a todo el amplificador, no solo a la salida. 


foro666 dijo:


> Por ello pienso que se debería bajar la ganancia y por economía como no me va superar cierto valor en la tensión de salida, bajar la tensión y ahorrar en toroide.
> 
> ¿ando en las nubes?


Aquí me he perdido…
P.D. los aislantes que utilizas para los transistores de potencia quedan a ras del transistor, se deduce que los lleva, si no no funcionaria y viendolos en los excitadores, pero si no te fijas, casi no se ven.


----------



## foro666 (Dic 15, 2012)

He estado simulando el circuito en el multisim.

Para una carga de 4 ohmios y una señal sinusoidal de 500mV pico me da una potencia de 127 W, alimenandolo a +-57 v. Con tres pares de transistores.

Manteniendo la carga y la señal de entrada de 500mv, pero bajando la tensión a +-42 v me da una poentica de salida de 127 W.

Si siguo bajando la tensión de alimentación +- 35v la potencia me da 126 w.

A partir de ese voltaje ya me empieza el clipping.

Por eso digo que, ya que la entrada de señal, del orden de 1 v de pico de máxima, será la misma para el rotel original o uno modificado con menos transistores. Y si quitamos dos pares de transistores, no podemos mantener la ganancia ya que: 
         Primero: si mantenemos la tención, la corriente que antes se repartia entre tres transistores, ahora lo hará por uno. Fundiendolo.
        Segundo: si bajamos la tensión nos aparecerá el clipping.

Esto es para poder aprovechar la potencia del ampli construido. Así mi solución es bajar la ganancia a unos valores de corriente aceptables para una pareja de transistores de salida. Y luego mantener la tensión de alimentación suficientemente alta como para que no me afecte el clipping, pero no necesito que sea muy alta ya que no puedo poner mas potencia de las que me perimita la cantidad de transistores de salida que ponga.

Así yo he estimado que para una pareja con +-42v me valdrá (toroide de 30v). Y la realimentación por debajo de 10k.


Esta es mi lógica, mi experiencia es minima y si alguien piensa que es errona agradecía que se me corrigiese.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 15, 2012)

hola quercus10 muy buen aporte.
A todo el foro: No se de donde leí alguna vez que para un sonido más limpio se utilizan los transisitores de salida en configuración cuasicomplementaria, y que aún mejor siendo PNP. Para mí es casi una obsesión lograr sonidos "nítidos" y siendo éste un amplificador que pasa la barrera a la perfección me gustaría saber sí modificando el circuito pcb (resistencias a emisor) e instalando solo transistores de potencia PNP se estropearía o existe la posibilidad de perder los transistores? ésta es una duda que de poderse implementar en el circuito se constituye como una mejora.

Además: ¿porqué los 4 transistores a la entrada deben "aparearse" de esa manera?, es decir, que exista el contacto entre los encapsulados. Yo supongo que tiene que ver con estabilizar la temperatura entre ambos, pero de ahí en adelante me queda preguntar

PD: Señores moderadores mi intención no es el Off-Topic.


----------



## Quercus (Dic 15, 2012)

foro666 dijo:


> He estado simulando el circuito en el multisim.
> 
> Para una carga de 4 ohmios y una señal sinusoidal de 500mV pico me da una potencia de 127 W, alimenandolo a +-57 v. Con tres pares de transistores.
> 
> ...


  No se de  la fiabilidad de Multisim, dependerá como en otros programas, entre otras cosas, de la destreza de quien lo maneja. Porque si no es asi, empiezo a hacerme una idea…

  Osea con la misma señal de entrada y alimentado con  +-57V y +-42V la misma potencia, 127W y con +-35V  126W…. 

  Sin dar datos exactos, y en condiciones normales para un amplificador de este tipo aprox. serian:
  Unos 130-150W (ahí vamos bien) para el primer voltaje +-57V. 
  Unos 80-100W para el segundo+-42V
  Y unos 40-60W para el ultimo +-35V.

  No soy el mas indicado para opinar de Multisim, pues no lo manejo, pero no hay que ser una “lumbrera” para decir: 

  Si *todos los parámetros los tienes bien* en el programa, en en mi humilde opinión, el unico dato bueno de potencia ha sido el primero,en el resto...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2012)

Para que conste en "Actas", con *±35V* de alimentación consigues unos *70W* (Ideales) sobre *8Ω*, aunque Multisim diga lo contrario.
Distinto sería el caso de colocar una carga de *4Ω* allí se podría conseguir una mayor potencia, pero se debe revisar la curva *SOA* de los transistores de salida (Para empezar).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Si *todos los parámetros los tienes bien* en el programa, en en mi humilde opinión, el unico dato bueno de potencia ha sido el primero,en el resto...



@Quercus:
Lo que sucede es que para usar un simulador antes hay que saber electrónica  y no mandar fruta sin ningún sentido sobre un diseño que está super-recontra-probado y construido por vos.
Sinceramente, no entiendo que es lo que pretende lograr el usuario foro666 con la "prueba" que está haciendo, por que manteniendo la señal de entrada constante NUNCA va a lograr mayor potencia de salida, y de hecho siempre va a conseguir la misma potencia, tal como le sucede, hasta que la tensión de alimentación sea lo suficientemente baja como para que empiece el recorte... tal como también le sucede (digamos que hasta acá no ha descubierto nada nuevo ).

La ganancia del este modelo de Rotel es de 33 (30dB) según el esquema del primer post, así que con una señal de 500mV de pico (1Vpp) solo va a conseguir una tensión de salida de 16.5V (33Vpp). Claramente, si disminuye la alimentación hasta ±20V el ampli va a continuar entregando la misma potencia sin recorte.

@foro666: Para conseguir la potencia de salida correcta tenés que hacer una de dos cosas:


Aumentar la señal de entrada (fácil).
Aumentar la ganancia del ampli (fácil pero hay que estudiar) si es que no podés cumplir con 1.
*Los simuladores NO HACEN MILAGROS, no al menos los milagros que hace ESTUDIAR UN BUEN LIBRO DE ELECTRONICA!!!*

PD: La ganancia y la cantidad de transistores en paralelo NO TIENEN NINGUNA relación entre sí . Basta con esa tontera de poner guirnaldas de transistores!!!!!!


----------



## foro666 (Dic 16, 2012)

No me habeis entendido.



ezavalla dijo:


> @Quercus:
> 
> Sinceramente, no entiendo que es lo que pretende lograr el usuario foro666 con la "prueba" que está haciendo, por que manteniendo la señal de entrada constante NUNCA va a lograr mayor potencia de salida, y de hecho siempre va a conseguir la misma potencia, tal como le sucede, hasta que la tensión de alimentación sea lo suficientemente baja como para que empiece el recorte... tal como también le sucede (digamos que hasta acá no ha descubierto nada nuevo ).



NO QUIERO MAS POTENCIA. No pretendía descubrir nada, simplemente explicar eso que tu dices con unos números.



ezavalla dijo:


> @Quercus:
> La ganancia del este modelo de Rotel es de 33 (30dB) según el esquema del primer post, así que con una señal de 500mV de pico (1Vpp) solo va a conseguir una tensión de salida de 16.5V (33Vpp). Claramente, si disminuye la alimentación hasta ±20V el ampli va a continuar entregando la misma potencia sin recorte.



Esto es esactamente lo que quiero decir, el ampli me va a entregar la MISMA POTENCIA, hasta el recorte.

Pero leed bien esto por favor. Yo no quiero tener tanta potencia, con la que me da una pareja de transistores me sobra, por ello he puesto solo una. Y lo que digo es que sin ninguna otra modificación, la corriente que antes me pasaba por 3 parejas de transistores ahora lo hará por una sola, y lo que digo es que habrá que modificar el circuito para adaptarla a la nueva condición de salida.

Estoy de acuerdo en que no tengo la suficiente experiencia para hacerlo, pero si creo que una modificación como la de quitar transistores necesita de algo más que de quitar tensión de alimentación.




ezavalla dijo:


> @Quercus:
> PD: La ganancia y la cantidad de transistores en paralelo NO TIENEN NINGUNA relación entre sí . Basta con esa tontera de poner guirnaldas de transistores!!!!!!



Un componente electronico se destruye por el calentamiento que soporta al paso de corriente o por la ruptura por una tensión elevada. En el caso de los transistores de salida, cada uno de ellos soporta una determidada corriente. Por tanto la ganancia y la cantidad de transistores deben estar en concordancia. Si el amplificador me da mucha ganancia necesita más transistores que si da poca. Pero el hecho de poner más transistores, o de quintar, no me modifica la ganancia del amplificador.

Quizas sea yo el caso extremo de que en vez de buscar mas potencia lo que deseo es la contrario. Pero si no necesito más para quero construir uno de tanta potencia. Podeis decirme que haga otro de menos, pero este esquema me gusta de manera especial. 

Rotel utiliza este esquema en diversos amplificadores y ya tiene hecho el diseño con 2 pares de transistores en el rb-1050, ra-1060, rb-03; y seguro que en otros más, anunciando una potencia de 70w en 8ohmios. Lo que modifica rotel son los trasnsistores finales, los excitadores de estos y el valor de la resistencia de realimentación.

Gracias por las contestaciones. Las mayusculas y lo subrayado es para destacar, sin otra intención.


----------



## Quercus (Dic 17, 2012)

Bueno foro, una vez crimson dijo “Sin las locuras y experimentos extraños que hacemos regularmente _este foro sería muy aburrido” __tengo que estar de acuerdo con el._

_Luego, si “la locura” es muy grande, PUEDE que alguien con mas conocimientos, nos devuelva  a la “cordura”…_

_Peeeero, revisa eso de que, Rotel, utilizando el mismo esquema, a menos potencia menos ganancia, *siempre no es asi*, conozco pocos, y es al contrario: RB-1080 con RB-1070  y  RA 02 con RB870BX._

_Ah,  y otra cosa, no pretendo bajar la ganancia quitando parejas, si te fijas bien en el circuito la potencia de las dos pareja actuales, es similar a las tres parejas del original, osea que únicamente le he bajado la tensión, porque me interesaba, o mejor dicho, le he puesto un letrerito que dice: +50V y -50V, cualquiera lo puede utilizar a la tensión del original sin problemas. _

_He utilizado el original con +-50V muchas horas dándole caña y “problema 0” cada cual que cargue con sus “locuras”…._

_Saludos

_


----------



## foro666 (Dic 17, 2012)

Primero quiero darte las gracias por responder. Se agradece tener una réplica. 

Lo que escribo, no son mas que ideas, razonamientos, etc. No me importa estar equivocado, pero si es así me gusta que me muestren donde está mi error. Sí me molesta que me digan que no pruebe, que deje, que no toque  (no es tu caso).

Estoy seguro que tu aparato funciona de maravilla, ya te he comentado que me gustan mucho tus diseños y todo el mundo puede confiar que antes de publicar el pcb lo has requeteprobado.

*El único cirtuito que he criticado es el mio.* Yo he quitado *2* pares de transistores, y lo que pretendía es un poco de consejo al preguntar si no sería necesaria otra modificación.

No he pedido una solución facil, sino un camino.


Se aprende más de un circuito que revienta que de 100 que salen a la primera.

Mi amplificador ha estado funcionado varias horas (lo que me han dejado) a medio volumen, y no se ha calentado nada. Pronto montaré el otro y sacaré foto.

Creo que podré encontrar styroflex de 270, para colocar en la de 220.

¿es mejor 2 de 470 en serie o una de 270?.

Mas proximo a 220 es poner dos de 470  ¿pero?


----------



## Quercus (Dic 18, 2012)

foro666 dijo:


> Se aprende más de un circuito que revienta que de 100 que salen a la primera.


  Bienvenido al club de los que pensamos asi…


foro666 dijo:


> Mi amplificador ha estado funcionado varias horas (lo que me han dejado) a medio volumen, y no se ha calentado nada. Pronto montaré el otro y sacaré foto.


  Si no te dejan (hay veces que a mi tampoco) móntate un paquete de resistencias para utilizarlos a 8Ω y 4Ω, una vez que lo has ajustado y probado, le colocas las resistencias en lugar del altavoz, y preparas un circuito como el de salida a auriculares, una resistencia de 220-330 aprox. según tu gusto mas alta o mas baja,  con un altavoz en serie y todo en paralelo a las resistencias de potencia, escuchas a bajo volumen y el amplificador esta demostrando si va bien o no, asi los he dejado algunos, después de probarlos, mas de lo que debiera, eso es la prueba definitiva sin molestar a nadie.  


foro666 dijo:


> Creo que podré encontrar styroflex de 270, para colocar en la de 220.
> ¿es mejor 2 de 470 en serie o una de 270?.
> Mas proximo a 220 es poner dos de 470 ¿pero?


  De todos los distribuidores en España el que tiene es Ariston y solo tiene 270pF, depende de lo exacto que quieras que sea, tambien lo puedes conseguir de mica, pero no me molestaria.
  Tambien tiene resistencias de Potencia de hasta 100W en 4 y 8Ω de las que voy a comprar alguna.
  Saludos


----------



## foro666 (Dic 19, 2012)

Gracias.

Ya tengo unas resistencias recuperadas, para tal fin. 

Son de 25 ohmios y 25 watios. Con 3 en paralelo tengo poco mas de 8 ohmios y con 6  en paralelo puedo tener un equipo de casi 150w funcionando.


----------



## cantoni11 (Dic 19, 2012)

foro666 dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Ya tengo unas resistencias recuperadas, para tal fin.
> 
> Son de 25 ohmios y 25 watios. Con 3 en paralelo tengo poco mas de 8 ohmios y con 6  en paralelo puedo tener un equipo de casi 150w funcionando.




pregunto desde la ignorancia,es lo mismo 8ohmios resisitivos,que 8 ohmios de impedancia????cuando tenes una salida  de un amplificadir que funciona correctamentea a 8 ohmios ,siginifica que  los bafles (sin son de 8 ohmios ) tienen 8 ohmios de resistencia ??????nunca se me ocuurio medir con el tester,
Entonces es lo mismo que conectar una resitencia de 8 ohmios¿¿¿¿¡no  sabia esto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 19, 2012)

cantoni11 dijo:


> pregunto desde la ignorancia,es lo mismo 8ohmios resisitivos,que 8 ohmios de impedancia????cuando tenes una salida  de un amplificadir que funciona correctamentea a 8 ohmios ,siginifica que  los bafles (sin son de 8 ohmios ) tienen 8 ohmios de resistencia ??????nunca se me ocuurio medir con el tester,
> Entonces es lo mismo que conectar una resitencia de 8 ohmios¿¿¿¿¡no  sabia esto


NO ES LO MISMO RESISTENCIA QUE IMPEDANCIA!!!!
Pero sucede que si vos querés hacer una prueba de funcionamiento de un amplificador, te conviene usar RESISTENCIA por que se consigue mas fácilmente que la IMPEDANCIA, que además es variable con la frecuencia y bastante complicada de sintetizar para lograr la misma curva que un parlante.

PD: Si medís la resistencia de un parlante de 8Ω la medida en CC te va a dar menos de 7Ω (5Ω y pico en algunos casos), pero eso es la "impedancia" en CC (=resistencia), pero los amplis no largan CC a la salida a menos que estén quemados, así que medir la resistencia a CC es poco menos que inútil a no ser que quieras hacer un análisis con parámetros T/S.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2012)

cantoni11 dijo:


> pregunto desde la ignorancia,es lo mismo 8ohmios resisitivos,que 8 ohmios de impedancia????cuando tenes una salida  de un amplificadir que funciona correctamentea a 8 ohmios ,siginifica que  los bafles (sin son de 8 ohmios ) tienen 8 ohmios de resistencia ??????nunca se me ocuurio medir con el tester,
> Entonces es lo mismo que conectar una resitencia de 8 ohmios¿¿¿¿¡no  sabia esto



*NO* son lo mismo.

Cuando se habla de 8Ω de impedancia de un parlante se refiere a la resistencia que ofrece la bobina (Dentro del núcleo magnético) a la corriente *alterna*.

Si mides con un multímetro de cierta calidad la resistencia de la bobina de un parlante de 8Ω de impedancia vas a conseguir un valor de unos 6Ω (Aproximadamente) de resistencia.

*Edit:*

Quiero aclarar que no soy ezavalla con un problema neurológico y que anda repitiendo los mensajes


----------



## guillecba (Jun 7, 2013)

Amigos, antes que nada quisiera dar las gracias a guille2 y quercus por sus aportes. Me ha parecido un excelente proyecto que acabo de montar, pero lamentablemente no he tenido buenos resultados hasta el momento. Paso a explicar.
He conseguido todos los transistores, salvo los siguientes:

Original: 2SA1016K
Reemplazo usado por Quercus: 2SA872A 
Yo utilicé: 2SA970

Original: 2SD1953 (darlington) 
Reemplazo usado por Quercus: 2SD1376 
Yo utilicé: 2SD985

Al principio la luz en serie, encendía con bastante intensidad y no podía regular la tensión del BIAS. Luego reemplacé el 2SD985 por el circuito de reemplazo que utilizó Quercus con el BD139 y el BC546 y comenzó a funcionar normalmente con una luz en serie de 40w.
Las mediciones eran normales, luego conecté un parlante y funcionaba.
La tension del BIAS no se mantenía igual. Cada vez que lo apagaba y lo volvía a encender, dicha tensión era de unos 2mv (siendo que la habia regulado en 4mv) y luego iba subiendo gradualmente hasta llegar a 3 mv.
Luego reemplacé la luz por una de 200w y se escuchaba un ruido de fondo parecido a falta de filtrado.
Luego, no se en que momento aparecieron 20v de tensión contínua en la salida   y hasta el momento no encuentro que puede estar pasando. Cabe aclarar que lo estoy alimentando con - 42 + 42v (ahora cuando conecto el ampli, la tension de la fuente baja a 72v lo que he ha desconcertado mas todavía)
Si alguien me puede orientar un poco lo agradeceré, en éste momento estoy midiendo los componentes en busca de algun corto u otro desperfecto.
Les muestro unas fotos del ampli

Saludos!!


----------



## Quercus (Jun 8, 2013)

Al encenderlo, el bias empieza con un valor más bajo, que el que se regulo en caliente y va subiendo, eso  es normal, dependiendo del tamaño del radiador y del calor generado por los  finales se estabiliza entre 10 y 30 minutos aprox. después de encenderlo.

  Para el foco con 60/70W va bien, 100W como mucho, 200W es para algo muuuuuucho más grande.

  Los 2SA970 si son originales, son muy buenos.

  El primer transistor que utilizaste para bias, como has podido ver no reemplaza al Darlington, la dificultad de encontrar el Darlington, es el talón de Aquiles de este amplificador, por eso, después de probarlo, postee el circuito que lo sustituye.

  Si al colocarle este circuito empezó a funcionar, el resto debería estar bien. Pero si de golpe tienes un offset de 20V  y esa caída de tensión que dices, casi seguro que  algún o algunos transistor ha pasado a mejor vida. 

  En las fotos que has puesto se ve un circuito bien montado pero no hay detalle para deducir si algo pueda estar mal. Solo se ve, que para el circuito que sustituye al Darlington, has puesto un transistor mas grande y las resistencias de potencia que son mini.

  Termina la lista de transistores que utilizaste.

  Ahora solo queda revisar todo con cuidado, si detectas el problema estupendo, si no, pon fotos donde se vea bien: componentes, ruteado de cobre y sobre todo los transistores,  por si se detecta alguno raro.

Esos condensadores que soldaste debajo ¿De que voltage son? si son 50v deverias cambiarlos por 100v


----------



## guillecba (Jun 8, 2013)

quercus10 dijo:


> El primer transistor que utilizaste para bias, como has podido ver no reemplaza al Darlington, la dificultad de encontrar el Darlington, es el talón de Aquiles de este amplificador, por eso, después de probarlo, postee el circuito que lo sustituye.


 
Asi parece, no se por que el circuito es tan sensible al transistor utilizado si son prácticamente iguales.




quercus10 dijo:


> Si al colocarle este circuito empezó a funcionar, el resto debería estar bien. Pero si de golpe tienes un offset de 20V y esa caída de tensión que dices, casi seguro que algún o algunos transistor ha pasado a mejor vida.


 
Eso pensé yo, pero he sacado y medido todos los transistores y miden correctamente (incluso los de potencia).
He cambiado todos los transistores, salvo los de potencia, pero estoy igual que antes.




quercus10 dijo:


> En las fotos que has puesto se ve un circuito bien montado pero no hay detalle para deducir si algo pueda estar mal. Solo se ve, que para el circuito que sustituye al Darlington, has puesto un transistor mas grande y las resistencias de potencia que son mini.


 
Usé los mismos transistores que usaste vos, el DB139 y el BC546




quercus10 dijo:


> Termina la lista de transistores que utilizaste.


 
2SA1016K=2SA970 
2SC2362k= usé primero el 2SC1775 y ahora el 2SC2240
2SA1209=MJE350 
2SC2911=MJE340 
2SD1953= primero el 2SD985 y ahora el reemplazo tuyo
2SC3478=BF422 
2SA1376=BF421 
2SC4381=MJE15030 
2SA1667=MJE15031 
2SC3856=2SC5200 
2SA1492=2SA1943

Gracias


----------



## Quercus (Jun 9, 2013)

guillecba dijo:


> … he sacado y medido todos los transistores y miden correctamente (incluso los de potencia).
> He cambiado todos los transistores, salvo los de potencia, pero estoy igual que antes


 *Si te has asegurado bien de ello*, disposición de patas ( algunos ya sabes que vienen cambiadas*)  y fugas,* que a veces se pasa, mira el resto de componentes, piensa que si funciona y deja de funcionar de golpe, algo se ha roto, no hay otra mas que ir comprobando hasta dar con el fallo. 
Otra cosa, dices que la tension cae hasta 72V, mide las ramas por separado, a ver si la caida es en una de ellas o en ambas a la vez.



guillecba dijo:


> Usé los mismos transistores que usaste vos, el DB139 y el BC546


  Me dio el efecto óptico en la segunda foto de ser algo mas grande. 
  Los transistores que has utilizado son todos correctos para que funcione bien.


----------



## guillecba (Jun 9, 2013)

quercus10 dijo:


> *Si te has asegurado bien de ello*, disposición de patas ( algunos ya sabes que vienen cambiadas*) y fugas,* que a veces se pasa, mira el resto de componentes, piensa que si funciona y deja de funcionar de golpe, algo se ha roto, no hay otra mas que ir comprobando hasta dar con el fallo.
> Otra cosa, dices que la tension cae hasta 72V, mide las ramas por separado, a ver si la caida es en una de ellas o en ambas a la vez.
> 
> Me dio el efecto óptico en la segunda foto de ser algo mas grande. Los transistores que has utilizado son todos correctos para que funcione bien.


 

Cae la misma tensión en ambas ramas. He medido de nuevo los transistores de potencia y están bién.. algo se me está escapado y no me doy cuenta 
En todos los puntos de tensiones de referencia en el esquema, (0,6v 1,2v, etc) mide también unos 25v. En las bases de todos los trs de potencia tambien tengo ese voltaje.. 
La disposición de las patas es correcta (ya estuvo funcionando).. sigo revisando..
Gracias por tu tiempo
Saludos!


----------



## guillecba (Ago 22, 2013)

Estimados, quiero comentar que al final hice funcionar el amplificador.
El problema eran transistores aparentemente falsos ya que al medirlos con el tester están correctos, pero al colocarlos en el amplificador, causaban los problemas.
Los transistores problemáticos eran los 2sa970, que usé en reemplazo de los 2sa1016k.
De unos 15 que compré, todos causan problemas en éste y en otro amplificador también. Los reemplacé por los 2sa992 y funcionan ok.
Saludos!


----------



## zopilote (Ago 22, 2013)

Si tienes la posibilidad de colocar una fotografia de los A970 en el post de transistores falsificados estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Quercus (Ago 22, 2013)

guillecba dijo:


> Estimados, quiero comentar que al final hice funcionar el amplificador.


  ¡Enhorabuena!
  Esas malditas falsificaciones están detrás de muchos fracasos.

  Es un amplificador que funciona de maravilla, sin ruidos al encender ni al apagar, calienta poco pues el bias recomendado es bajo y con el circuito para sustituir el Darlington del bias, que era su talon de Aquiles, se puede montar sin problemas.

  Estoy dándole los últimos retoques a una versión con solo una pareja, pronto posteare novedades.


----------



## guillecba (Ago 22, 2013)

zopilote dijo:


> Si tienes la posibilidad de colocar una fotografia de los A970 en el post de transistores falsificados estaria muy agradecido.


 

Listo zopilote, aquí están las fotos:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/834915/ _ 
Saludos




quercus10 dijo:


> ¡Enhorabuena!
> Esas malditas falsificaciones están detrás de muchos fracasos.


 
Gracias quercus! 



quercus10 dijo:


> Es un amplificador que funciona de maravilla, sin ruidos al encender ni al apagar, calienta poco pues el bias recomendado es bajo y con el circuito para sustituir el Darlington del bias, que era su talon de Aquiles, se puede montar sin problemas.


 
Exactamente, es un excelente amplificador. Calidad y potencia.
Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Sep 17, 2013)

quercus10 dijo:


> Estoy dándole los últimos retoques a una versión con solo una pareja, pronto posteare novedades.



  ¡Terminado!

  Con un  voltaje entre +-33V y +-45V (Aunque funciona bien con menos voltaje, no creo que merezca la pena) las posibilidades de reemplazos es más amplia, para quien tenga problemas en conseguir los transistores recomendados.


----------



## masiluli (Ene 24, 2014)

Excelente y mil gracias a todos.

Soy muy novato e inexperto... contra todos los consejos y recomendaciones quiero empezar con este ampli

Podrán subir el diseño de la fuente y cada uno de los componentes necesarios y las especificaciones del transformador para uno de estos estéreo?

por otro lado necesitaría el listado completo y definitivo de los componentes. Con los super recomendados (los originales de ampli) y sus reemplazos más recomendados en los que no sea necesario modificar nada.

el diseño de la placa tal cual debería ser y el tamaño del disipador necesario para cada canal

El bias..... es uno de esos componentes que tienen la ranura para un destornillador plano para regular??? si bien vi como hacerlo y cual sería el valor optimo no tengo identificado fisicamente dónde hacerlo.

espero no *[término innecesariamente grotesco]* , si bien lei todo el post como se fue mejorando y hay muchas versiones del mismo, al no saber bien distinguir me marea un poco. Juro que leí todo el post.

en el listado de componentes tambien quisiera saber la cantidad si puede ser de cada uno.
vi que hablaban de capacitores de mejor calidad y presicion al igual que las resistencia. De ser posible enumeren esas necesarias que las compro por interntet... algún día llegaran!

abrazo enrome y perdón por la ignorancia.....

ahhhh me olvidaba. Tengo unos parlantes monitor audio rs8 y son de 6 ohms. Este ampli funciona tal cual está o debería modificar algo para esta impedancia... en caso de querer utilizar bi-cableado.. simplemente duplico la salida de parlantes?

abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2014)

masiluli dijo:


> Podrán subir el diseño de la fuente y cada uno de los componentes necesarios y las especificaciones del transformador para uno de estos estéreo?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/



masiluli dijo:


> por otro lado necesitaría el listado completo y definitivo de los componentes. Con los super recomendados (los originales de ampli) y sus reemplazos más recomendados en los que no sea necesario modificar nada.


 Eso es *minimo esfuerzo*, así que agarrá un papel, un lápiz y relevá vos el listado de componentes 



masiluli dijo:


> el diseño de la placa tal cual debería ser y el tamaño del disipador necesario para cada canal


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-amplificadores-ab-19480/



masiluli dijo:


> El bias..... es uno de esos componentes que tienen la ranura para un destornillador plano para regular??? si bien vi como hacerlo y cual sería el valor optimo no tengo identificado fisicamente dónde hacerlo.


 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

*Y la proxima vez usá vos el buscador del foro o te van a ELIMINAR todos los mensajes, queda claro?*


----------



## masiluli (Ene 24, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Y la proxima vez usá vos el buscador del foro o te van a ELIMINAR todos los mensajes, queda claro?*



Así es señor, queda claro... pero lamentablemente todo eso ya lo hice y no logré, basado en mi poco conocimiento, entender y saber distinguir qué es o no una discusión.
lei cada uno de esos post que me pasas el link y luego tambien leí todos los comentarios y al no saber no pude distinguir bien quien tenia o no razón. Por eso pedí el enorme favor de resumir o unificar los criterios de todos estos post para la creación de este amplificador en particular.

Tengo 2 caminos. Estudiar electronica a fondo y recien ahí mandarme a hacer algo así o intentar armar este amplificador Rotel. Lamentablemente decidí por este último camino.

si bien formo parte de muchos foros de diversos temas y soy un usuario muy activo y participativo; En este, y a causa de mi ignorancia, solo puedo pedir ayuda.
 comprendo a rajatabla el porque de usar el buscador... pero cómo usar el buscador si no se sabe qué se está buscando, y mucho menos cómo saber distinguir lo cierto de lo no en un foro donde cada palabra es discutida y refutada por el comentario siguiente (eso es muy bueno para el que sabe....)

por eso y no más pedí este resumen.

Dentro de mi ignorancia supongo lo siguiente y de no ser así no voy a poder armar esto!!!

- si cuento con el diseño perfecto de la placa y este es consensuado por otros usuarios que saben mucho del tema

-la cantidad exacta de componentes y su ubicación exacta en la placa y de tener polaridad esto aclarado

-compro los componentes originales exactos a los recomendados y usados por otros usuarios

-pido a un fabricante de transformadores que me arme la fuente exacta a la necesaria y utilizada por ustedes con los diodos correspondientes y sus condensadores exactos (sobredimensionados o no según corresponda)

-monto todos los componentes con prolijidad y cuidado.

-regulo el bias siguiendo el instructivo 

no lograré armar esto?????

espero se entienda mi posición ya que es raro. 

hace 4 años que vengo haciendo mi casa desde 0. cimientos, contrapisos, paredes, revestimientos, cañerías, muebles de cocina, agua, luz, gas... etc etc... 
ahora en febrero me tomo vacaciones para terminar la ultima etapa. 57 metros cuadrados de cerámicos tengo que colocar. Todo esto lo hice sin antes saber absolutamente nada... solo con voluntad y mucha ayuda en foros como este.
 Espero no ser rechazado por no tener sus conocimientos ya que admiro a la gente que sabe mucho, pero no pretendo saber lo que ellos de un día para el otro.

yo no pretendo experimentar con electrónica. Solo quiero armar este amplificador Rotel.

abrazo grande y gracias!


----------



## niguel (Ene 24, 2014)

en tu caso creo que seria mas fácil realizar un amplificador basado en integrados como los TDA u otro similar, te ahorras muchos dolores de cabeza.
solo es una idea..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 24, 2014)

masiluli dijo:


> Espero no ser rechazado por no tener sus conocimientos...


Nadie te rechaza por no tener los conocimientos, y precisamente los links que te pasé son un resumen de conocimientos de muchos usuarios de este foro y que son básicos *para armar* un amplificador - *NO* para diseñarlo.

Lo que vos estás pidiendo es que alguien te calcule y te dé cocinado no solo el PCB del ampli, sino el listado de materiales, las especificaciones técnicas del trafo y demás yerbas, los componentes seleccionados (y también por cuales podés reemplazarlos si no encontrás los mismos), etc, etc, etc. El punto es que a vos solo te interesa armar un amplificador completo y nada más... pero a diferencia de poner ladrillos o cerámicos, donde estás viendo lo que sucede y si algo se pone chueco podés medirlo con una plomada,.o enderezarlo o meterle un martillazo, acá no es así y si no sabés *lo minimo* necesario para encarar este proyecto y no tenés *el minimo instrumental de medición y el conocimiento para usarlo*, entonces ante cualquier problema que tengas (y que seguro vas a tener, por que todos los tenemos) no vas a saber que hacer, ni como transmitirle a otros la falla para que te tiren una mano y vas a querer abortar el proyecto y tirar todo a la mie@#$%.

En este foro se ayuda permanentemente a muchísima gente (a mí entre ellos ) pero los que están acá saben que al encarar un proyecto electrónico van a tener que hacer mediciones, entenderlas, ajustar los resultados y el equipo a su necesidad y hablar un lenguaje medianamente común con el resto para que podamos entendernos. En los links que te pasé hay mucha info sobre como calcular las cosas que necesitás y validar lo que sucede si no conseguís lo mismo (por el motivo que sea) y usás otra cosa que es mas o menos parecida. Si vos no hacés eso - y NO requiere estudiar MUCHO - entonces tu proyecto se va a constituir en uno o mas temas larguísimos donde cada cosa que quieras hacer la vas a preguntar y van a aparecer 2, 5 o 20 alternativas válidas y... otra vez a preguntar cual es la mejor y vuelta bla, bla, bla.

Por fortuna, esa no es la política de este hermoso foro: acá te van a enseñar a pescar, pero el pescado tenés que elegirlo y sacarlo vos . Si no querés aprender a pescar o no tenés el tiempo o el interés para hacerlo, todo OK, pero vas a tener que buscar otro camino para lograr tu objetivo.


----------



## masiluli (Ene 25, 2014)

Ok, Acepto el desafío y gracias por el aguante!

veré como recopilar info de todo el foro y de este post en partilcular, armo el listado de lo necesario y lo suben así me corrigen en los errores

abrazo


----------



## masiluli (Ene 27, 2014)

Buenas y santas...
Seguramente el método que utilicé es sumamente erróneo pero creo que sirvió.
basandomé en la placa donde se detallan los componentes y cómo estos irán ubicados en la PCB fuí marcando cada uno y anotando su nombre para luego comprarlo.
el resultado es este:
T 2SC3856
R 0.22oh 2W
T 2SC3856
D 1N4004
T 2SC3856
R 0.22 oh 2W
R 0.22 oh 2W
T 2sc4381
T 2SD1953
R 47 oh
R 1K
T 2sa1667
T 2SA1492
R 0.22 oh 2W
T 2SA1492
D 1N4004
R 0.22 oh 2W
R 0.22 oh 2W
T 2SA1492
C cuadrado 100nF 100V
T 2SA1209
T 2sc3478
R 18K
R 10 oh 10 2W
C grande 470-3300 63V polarizado
C grande 470-3300 63V polarizado
C grande 470-3300 63V polarizado
C grande 470-3300 63V polarizado
C abajo 470 nf
C abajo 470 nf
C abajo 470 nf
C abajo 470 nf
R 220 oh
R 100 oh
D 1N4148
D 1N4148
R 220 oh
R 3K9
R 6K8
R VARIABLE 2K2
R 47K oh
C 10uF 50V POLARIZADO
C 4.7 UF 50V
FUSIBLE 5A
FUSIBLE 5A
C 560pF STIROFLEX
C 560pF STIROFLEX
C 470pF STIROFLEX
C 220pF sTIROFLEX
C 330pF STIROFLEX
C 680pF STIROFLEX
R 1K5
R 1K5
R 560 oh
C 100uF 25V
R 1K
R 330 oh
R 470 oh
T 2SA1016K
T 2SA1016K
T 2SA1376
T 2SC2362K
T 2SC2362K
T 2SC2362K
T 2SA1016K
R 470 oh
R 33K oh
D 1N4148
D 1N4148
R 220 oh
R 220 oh
R 1K5 oh
R 100 oh
R 1K5
T 2SA2911 DISIPADOR PEQUEÑO
DISIPADOR d02P
DISIPADOR d02P

y me surgieron algunas dudas:

- los disipadores pequeños tienen ese nombre en particular? D02p? así los consigo?
- el disipador grande, cuanto más grande mejor o debo permitir que el transistor llegue a cierta temperatura para que opere mejor?
- el tema del aislante con mica, lei lo que se comentaba en el foro pero pregunto. Como sería el procedimiento... es deci, transistor-silicona termica-mica-silicona-disipador, asi???
- los condensadores stiroflex, entiendo que son de mejor calidad. Esto tambien pasa con las resistencias??
es decir, si compro resistencias de mejor calidad (menor tolerancia) el sonido mejorará??
dónde pone Rotel componentes de calidad y dónde pone los normales??
- cuales me conviene poner de mejor calidad y cuales son irrelevantes. Busco hacer este amplificador lo mejor posible, sin importar si yo notaré la diferencia o si mis parlantes reproduciran esta diferencia.
- el amplificador así como está, puede ser conectado en parlantes de 6 OHms??

mil gracias por el aguante!


----------



## Quercus (Ene 28, 2014)

masiluli dijo:


> y me surgieron algunas dudas:
> _los disipadores pequeños tienen ese nombre en particular? D02p? así los consigo?


  En los disipadores  de cualquier tipo, hay dos opciones:
  1º Consigues en el comercio exactamente el indicado (te toco la lotería)
  2º haces de “MacGyver”  adaptando lo que puedas conseguir/construir (observa montajes de los demás, te da ideas o directamente copias).


masiluli dijo:


> - el disipador grande, cuanto más grande mejor o debo permitir que el transistor llegue a cierta temperatura para que opere mejor?


  Para el punto 1º lo mejor es  calcularlo, si utilizas el punto 2º lo mejor (según mi opinión) el mayor que te entre en el gabinete  y si pasa de 50º un ventilador de ordenador.


masiluli dijo:


> - el tema del aislante con mica, lei lo que se comentaba en el foro pero pregunto. Como sería el procedimiento... es deci, transistor-silicona termica-mica-silicona-disipador, asi???


 Exactamente


masiluli dijo:


> - los condensadores stiroflex, entiendo que son de mejor calidad. Esto tambien pasa con las resistencias??
> es decir, si compro resistencias de mejor calidad (menor tolerancia) el sonido mejorará??


  Teoricamente es asi, ahora, distinguir el sonido en una escucha a ciegas cual es el montado con los buenos y cual con los corrientes no es fácil, por no decir, que para la mayoría es muy difícil (dejaremos un resquicio que siempre hay buenos oidos...)


masiluli dijo:


> dónde pone Rotel componentes de calidad y dónde pone los normales??
> - cuales me conviene poner de mejor calidad y cuales son irrelevantes. Busco hacer este amplificador lo mejor posible, sin importar si yo notaré la diferencia o si mis parlantes reproduciran esta diferencia.


 Rotel no se, aunque no creo que sea muy diferenete a esto:

Los de mejor calidad en todo el circuito del amplificador/previo  y en los circuitos auxiliares si los hay, los componentes normales.


masiluli dijo:


> - el amplificador así como está, puede ser conectado en parlantes de 6 OHms??
> mil gracias por el aguante!


  Y de 4Ω si lo necesitas.
  Cuando empieces a montar, espero que consigas todo, si no es asi, fijate que hay algunos reemplazos aconsejados en algunos mensajes.


----------



## masiluli (Ene 28, 2014)

quercus10 dijo:


> Y de 4Ω si lo necesitas.
> Cuando empieces a montar, espero que consigas todo, si no es así, fíjate que hay algunos reemplazos aconsejados en algunos mensajes.



Excelente Quercus10!!! mil gracias. Que buena noticia lo de la impedancia de los parlantes!!

con respecto a los reemplazos veré de conseguir todo tal cual está. En caso de no lograrlo (lo más probable) veré de encontar la mejor opción sin tener que modificar nada.

Infinitas gracias!!


----------



## masiluli (Ene 28, 2014)

otra consulta. Los capacitores grandes del amplificador que dicen 470-3300 63V. cómo interpreto ese valor. Es decir, estoy acostumbrado a ver un valos x y su escala. Faradio, pico faradio, nano.. etc y un voltaje.
estos cómo los leo?? mil gracias!


----------



## Quercus (Ene 28, 2014)

masiluli dijo:


> otra consulta. Los capacitores grandes del amplificador que dicen 470-3300 63V. cómo interpreto ese valor. Es decir, estoy acostumbrado a ver un valos x y su escala. Faradio, pico faradio, nano.. etc y un voltaje.
> estos cómo los leo?? mil gracias!


 Quise decir entre esos dos valores, el que te venga bien, incluso puede ser mayor o menor, los que mejor entran fisicamente por el diseño de la placa son 2200...3300uF/63V


----------



## masiluli (Ene 29, 2014)

Buenas y santas!! conseguí donde comprar los componentes en Argentina, por lo menos.
Electronica liniers.
detallo la cantidad de componentes necesarios, su reemplazo de ser necesario y el precio en pesos argentinos (1U$S=10$ar aprox)

6 2SA 1016K reemplazo 2SA970 1.74$                            total 10.44$
2 2SA1209 5.10$                                                             total 10.20$
2 2SA1376  4.47$                                                            total 8.94$
6 2SA1492 15.28$                                                           total 91,68$  
2 2sa1667  6.87                                                               total 13.74$
2 2SA2911 reemplazo MJE340 3.01$                                total 6.02$
6 2SC2362K reemplazo 2SC2240 1.57$                           total 9.42$
2 2sc3478  3.31$                                                             total 6.62$
6 2SC3856 32.08$                                                           total 192.48$
2 2sc4381 5.30$                                                              total 10.60$
2 2SD1953 reemplazo  2SD1376 4.84$                            total 9.68$

total 369, 82$Ar, algo así como 40 dolares.
esto es solo el precio por los transistores, habría que sumar el costo de los demas componentes, los disipadores, el gabinete y la fuente. Pero no creo que esté ni cerca de lo que vale en realidad esta potencia Rotel original. Y ni hablar del placer de hacerlo uno mismo.

pregunta. En caso de usar reemplazos, es mejor reemplazar a toda la linea o cuanto menor cantidad de reemplazos mejor??

abrazo grande, espero que sirva!

me ofrezco para algun día ir a comprar las cosas y luego enviarlas, dentro de Argentina. Al exterior no sé como habria que hacer pero escucho el cómo.


----------



## Quercus (Ene 29, 2014)

masiluli dijo:


> pregunta. En caso de usar reemplazos, es mejor reemplazar a toda la linea o cuanto menor cantidad de reemplazos mejor??


  A groso modo:
  1º comprar una sola pareja  de potencia (mejor de todas) para averiguar si son originales o falsos cosa muy corriente. 

  Data una vuelta por https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/ 

  2º  Cuantos menos reemplazos mejor  *PERO* antes de ser tan tajante, habría que ver las condiciones en que están, uno por uno, esto partiendo de que sean originales.

  3º Analizar *disposición de patas y ganancia*, con su  Datasheet para su uso en  el circuito,  algunos interesa aparearlos, por lo que hay que comprar mas cantidad para seleccionar. 

  4º  Si se reemplaza un transistor, se debería  reemplazar también el complementario 2SA1209 por MJE350.

  Esto no es tan fácil como parece y *hay mucho de qué hablar*. Lo que te comento es solo *un apartado,*  de las muchas cosas que hay que tener en cuenta y saber solucionar. 

  De muy buena onda te diría… ¿Te empieza a sonar… el porque…  de lo que te comentaba Dr. Zoidberg?


----------



## masiluli (Ene 29, 2014)

quercus10 dijo:


> De muy buena onda te diría… ¿Te empieza a sonar… el porque…  de lo que te comentaba Dr. Zoidberg?



Si si... y mucha razón tenía. Sucede que cuando uno ignora muchas cosas o conoce muy pocas pre-supone que las "cosas" son algo más fáciles que la realidad.
Eso no lo hace imposible igualmente!!!
 Ante esas situaciones solo resta preguntar... Prefiero toparme toda la vida con miles de Dr. Zoidberg a nunca preguntar nada y seguir en la misma...
Quien sabe, quisá algun dia pueda armar mi amplificador rotel y regalarle una a mi hermano para sus B&W
Tengo fe en que me va a salir bastante bien y la verdad no es una fortuna como para probar de hacerlo bien.

Muchas gracias por los consejos y perdón por lo molesto.

Pd.. ya lei sobre los transistores falsos pero noté que los abren para ver la pastilla del interior. veré de buscar referencia de los originales y abrir algunos.


----------



## foro666 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bueno, por fin he acabado el ampli.

Como ya había comentado en otros post's, únicamente he unilizado una pareja de transistores de salida. Con los 70W que me pueden dar en mis altavoces de 6 ohmios, voy mas que sobrado. Me resultaría imposible ponerlo a la mitad de dicha potencia, sin molestar a los vecinos.

Quiero dar gracias a quercus10 por todo el trabajo que grauitamente nos cede. Tambien a Dr. Zoidberg, ya que el protector de altavoces está basado en un post suyo, aunque yo le he puesto el rele integrado en la placa. Además de a todos los moderadores y demás, que ayudan de forma interesada. Ya que anunque no pida ayuda directa, si me sirvo de todo lo que se sube, comenta, etc.

Volviendo al tema:

Le he añadido un preamplificador, el del proyecto 88 de elliot sound.

Quiero decir que tiene cero ruidos y que el sonido me parece excelente. Estoy encantado. Llevo varios dias utilizandolo y cada vez me gusta mas. Ya solo falta hacerle los laterales. 

Le he puesto 6600uf + 6600uf , pero no se si me he quedado corto. Además he intentado dejar el cableado ordenado, pero me ha quedado una verdadera chapuza. Intentaré enbridarlo, ya que con las ganas de unir todo y ponerlo en marcha me he descuidado.


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 22, 2014)

foro666 dijo:


> Bueno, por fin he acabado el ampli.
> 
> Como ya había comentado en otros post's, únicamente he unilizado una pareja de transistores de salida. Con los 70W que me pueden dar en mis altavoces de 6 ohmios, voy mas que sobrado. Me resultaría imposible ponerlo a la mitad de dicha potencia, sin molestar a los vecinos.
> 
> ...



 Buen trabajo.  En el cableado es importante que no dejes cerca los cables de audio con los cables de alimentación o cualquier cable del trafo para evitar ruidos. No sé si les ha pasado pero hay ocasiones que se introducen ruidos de un cable a otro. En últimas dos conductores separados por un dieléctrico es un capacitor 

Una pregunta: ¿cómo y donde conseguiste los capacitores wima? 
Saludos!


----------



## guillecba (Mar 22, 2014)

foro666 dijo:


> Bueno, por fin he acabado el ampli..



Te quedó muy lindo el ampli.
Que darlington usaste?

Saludos


----------



## foro666 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gracias.

Todos los componentes los compro en la única tienda de mi ciudad. Me dan lo que tienen. Si voy dos veces, nunca me dan los mismos condensadores.

salvo los transistores de salida, que son 2sc5200 y 2sa1943, todo lo demás son los indicados en el esquema original de rotel. Incluyendo el darlinton de bias.


----------



## guillecba (Mar 24, 2014)

Una consulta; cuando uso el  amplificador a un volúmen muy bajo (de apenas audible un poquito mas, y a 50 cm de la caja acustica) no  se escucha del todo claro, sino que se escucha como una especie de  "carraspera".
Al subir un poquito mas el volúmen ya empieza a desaparecer ese efecto y así hasta desaparecer completamente.
Como  todavía no lo he armado definitivamente en un gabinete, lo estoy usando  sin pre y la señal que uso es directamente la salida de auriculares de  un celular o un minicomponente.
Lo alimento con +40 - 40 v. Será por ésto último el problema?

Saludos!


----------



## foro666 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yo no te puedo ayudar mucho. Pero el mio está alimentado con +43-43, medidos con polimetro y no creo que tu ruido se deba a eso, puedes alimentarlo en un cierto amplio abanico de tensiones y no influirá en el ruido.

Yo creo que ese ruido puede provenir de tu fuente de señal. Para comprobar que no tiene ruidos puedes poner la entrada de señal a masa, y no debes oir nada en el altavoz.


----------



## Quercus (Mar 25, 2014)

guillecba dijo:


> Una consulta; cuando uso el  amplificador a un volúmen muy bajo (de apenas audible un poquito mas, y a 50 cm de la caja acustica) no  se escucha del todo claro, sino que se escucha como una especie de  "carraspera".
> Al subir un poquito mas el volúmen ya empieza a desaparecer ese efecto y así hasta desaparecer completamente.
> Como  todavía no lo he armado definitivamente en un gabinete, lo estoy usando  sin pre y la señal que uso es directamente la salida de auriculares de  un celular o un minicomponente.
> Lo alimento con +40 - 40 v. Será por ésto último el problema?
> ...



  Podrías  comprobar algunas cosas antes para saber que el amplificador funciona correcto:

  1º ¿Que Offset tienes?
2º ¿El bias está  bien ajustado? Valor de resistencia y caída de tensión.
3º ¿La fuente está bien filtrada? Valor de los condensadores y si son nuevos o viejos.

  Después puedes hacer alguna prueba:

  4º Con un reproductor de CD intercalando un potenciómetro para regular el volumen, proporcionan mejor calidad de audio. Si no tienes, con la salida del PC utilizando el volumen de este.

  5º Importante ¿Qué altavoces tienes? Pruébalos con un amplificador distinto, si no son de una calidad media como mínimo, puedes encontrarte cualquier cosa, incluso que reproduzcan mal una señal muy débil.


----------



## guillecba (Mar 25, 2014)

Con la misma fuente de sonido, al intelcalar un pre con control de volúmen desapareció ese defecto en el sonido. De todas maneras se notaba solamente a un volúmen demasiado bajo. Como nunca lo había escuchado tan bajo, no me di cuenta antes.
Luego saqué el pre y lo conecté directo y se escuchaba correctamente a ese bajo nivel de volúmen, entonces no he podido determinar que pudo haber pasado antes. Supongo que puede haber sido algún tipo de interferencia y mas teniendo en cuenta que no está montado en gabinete sino todo suelto.
Otro tema es que la fuente sólo tiene un electrolítico (nuevo) de 4700uf por rama.
Se que es poco pero ésto es porque estaba haciendo algunas pruebas de funcionamiento para ya colocarlo definitivamente en un gabinete.
Cabe aclarar que el sonido que tiene es realmente muy bueno.

Tema altavoces: 
woofer Peavey Pro 12, los tweeter son bala y no recuerdo la marca porque los compré hace ya un tiempo pero son térmimo medio y funcionan muy bién. Los rango medio si son bastante viejos pero funcionan bién (son los únicos altavoces que pueden llegar a introducir algún ruido por lo viejo que son y el uso que tienen)

El offset es de unos poquitos mv.

Tema Bias:
Primero encendí el ampli, lo dejé algunos minutos y regulé en 4 mv y lo apagué.
Luego de un rato, enciendo el ampli y mide unos 2,7 mv
Luego de unos minutos encendido sube a 4 mv y se estabiliza por un tiempo.
Durante unos 40 minutos encendido (en reposo con entrada cortociruitada por supuesto) el voltaje varía entre unos 3,2 mv a 4,5 mv
Lo que hice fue regular el Bias en algo mejos de 6 mv de modo que nunca baje de 4 durante esas fluctuaciones.
Lo he hecho funcionar un rato a buén volúmen y la verdad es que funciona muy bién.

Yo creo que no debería haber problemas.

Gracias por todo
Saludos!


----------



## guillecba (Mar 25, 2014)

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola guillecba, esperamos fotos!!!
> 
> Saludos...




Hola crazysound, estas son las fotos:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/812080/ _
Lo armé el año pasado pero por diferentes circunstancias, todavía no lo he puesto en un gabinete. Además ya tengo un amplificador que uso a diario con TDA7294 en modo bridge entonces por eso, además, tampoco había tanto apuro pero tengo ganas de armarlo en gabinete y en realidad estoy bastante indeciso si armar éste Rotel o el Ampeg 4, que también tengo las placas armadas y funcionando.

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus (Mar 26, 2014)

Bien, ya tienes arreglado el sonido “carrasposo“ a bajo volumen.

El bias ajustado a 6mV no es ninguna barbaridad, seria cerca de 30mA por par, si las resistencias son de 0,22Ω, únicamente calentara un poquito más, pero la verdad es que este Rotel calienta muy poco.

En cuanto a la decisión de cual etapa montar, lo tienes muy fácil: conéctalo en estéreo, una rama con el Ampeg y la otra con el Rotel, con un balance para escuchar una u otra y teniendo en cuenta que el Ampeg tiene más ganancia. Cuando lo escuches suficientemente y con la música variada que te gusta y sin prisas, decides cual montar. 

Para mi gusto montaría los dos, el Ampeg para medios/agudos y el Rotel en puente para graves. 

En cuanto al circuito de sonido sería solo, un filtro activo más el puente,  pero en cuanto a la fuente si habría que reforzar y sumar algunas cosas más.

El sonido ganará muuuuchisimo… 

…ya tienes los amplificadores …si no ahora… poco a poco… intenta hacerlo…


----------



## guillecba (Mar 26, 2014)

Si, la verdad es que calienta muy poco.. se entibia nomás con el uso que le he dado y 80v que he usado, así que problemas de temperatura no va a haber.
Es buena la idea de armar los dos..  pero la verdad es que con uno de esos amplis ya es mucho mas que suficiente para mi por la calidad del sonido y potencia que tienen.
En realidad si fuera por mí armaría todos, pero me echan de casa 

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus (Mar 26, 2014)

Aunque esos dos modelos de amplificador suena maravillosamente y sin querer menospreciar tus altavoces, se merecen algo mejor… coloca   *“mejor”*  donde te permitan *el bolsillo y tus ganas*, por ese orden. 

  El que montes los dos juntos no quiere decir que tengan que sonar a tope, el volumen esta para algo y tendrás una mejora extra y notoria en el sonido, lo digo por experiencia. 

  Hay un destacado integrante de este foro, que creo utiliza, si no me falla la memoria  2x600W en casa, si no vive en una casa sola y aislada  ¿Crees que lo pondrá a tope…?  

  Si no las montas todas juntas, hay infinidad de razones que cada uno podamos tener, pero que no sea: “…es demasiado potente…” Además,  los dos funcionan con menos voltaje perfectamente.

  P.D. Ablando de menos voltaje, si encuentro la placa que hice de _este_ la montare.


----------



## foro666 (Mar 26, 2014)

Me alegra que ya te funcione bien, @guillecba. 

Tienes en mente lo mismo que yo. Cuando le haga la caja al mio, tengo pensado hacer otro con el ampeg 2 transistores. Ulilizando el volumen baxadall.

En el nuevo diseñaré de fuera a adentro. haré la caja y luego diseñare las placa para acondicionarlas a ella.

Ya el rb lo utilizo, casi a diario, mis altavoces son unos q acustic 2020 y con este conjunto tengo un sonido que me encanta. (el tuerto es el rey de los ciegos). Seguro que lo que yo tengo es un ibiza comparado con los ferrari que prepara Quercus, pero me gusta mucho como suena mi ibiza.

Antes habia hecho el rb-02 subido en el foro, y al cambio el sonido ha mejorado muchisimo. Y no soy yo el único de mi casa que opina esto.

Ánimo que nos vemos en el post del ampeg.


----------



## guillecba (Mar 26, 2014)

quercus10 dijo:


> Aunque esos dos modelos de amplificador suena maravillosamente y sin querer menospreciar tus altavoces, se merecen algo mejor… coloca   *“mejor”*  donde te permitan *el bolsillo y tus ganas*, por ese orden.



Sin duda que debo mejorar los altavoces pero la verdad es que los woofer me gustan como suenan por el precio que tienen. Si o si tengo que conseguir urgente unos buenos rango medio y con menos urgencia unos buenos tweeter domo, pero se me ha complicado conseguirlos acá, entonces compré los tweeter bala que seguiré usando por un tiempo mas.



quercus10 dijo:


> Si no las montas todas juntas, hay infinidad de razones que cada uno  podamos tener, pero que no sea: “…es demasiado potente…” Además,  los  dos funcionan con menos voltaje perfectamente.



Estás en lo cierto 

Saludos






foro666 dijo:


> Me alegra que ya te funcione bien, @guillecba.
> 
> Tienes en mente lo mismo que yo. Cuando le haga la caja al mio, tengo pensado hacer otro con el ampeg 2 transistores. Ulilizando el volumen baxadall.
> 
> ...




Gracias !
Yo también he armado el RA-02 (supongo que es ese el que quisiste decir) con el pre y funciona muy bién.
En el tema "Amplificador 50w Mosfet" puse unas fotos del Ampeg que armé si te interesa verlas.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Mar 27, 2014)

foro666 dijo:


> … Seguro que lo que yo tengo es un ibiza comparado con los ferrari que prepara Quercus, pero me gusta mucho como suena mi ibiza.


  No quiero salirme mucho de tema, pero por alusiones te diré, y no es falsa modestia, que a tanto no llegan… son gama media.

  Los próximos… Dios mediante…  o mejor…  “bolsillo mediante”  quisiera que se pudieran  calificar como algo parecido…  pero como me gusta decir sobre  algo futurible….veremos…

  Otra cosa, para los decepcionados del sensor de bias, estuve haciendo pruebas, sin afinar mucho con el  Darlington, haciendo algunos cambios y utilizando un  BD681, con resultados satisfactorios.


----------



## guillecba (Mar 27, 2014)

quercus10 dijo:


> Otra cosa, para los decepcionados del sensor de bias, estuve haciendo pruebas, sin afinar mucho con el  Darlington, haciendo algunos cambios y utilizando un  BD681, con resultados satisfactorios.



A eso lo haces solo para tener otra opción o porque has detectado algún problema con el circuito de reemplazo de dicho darlington?


----------



## Quercus (Mar 28, 2014)

Como dices, es dar opción a quien consigue los BD679_81_83 incluso el BD675_77 creo que tambien valen y colocar estos sin tener que recurrir al circuito de reemplazo, que funciona perfectamente …


----------



## Maxfire (Abr 11, 2014)

Buen día. Estuve buscando algunos transistores de reemplazo para el amplificador y encontré los siguientes:

2SC3478 reemplazo 2SC2551
2SA1376 reemplazo 2SA1091
2SC4381 reemplazo 2SC4370
2SA1667 reemplazo 2SC1659

¿Si funcionarán con el amplificador? No encuentro el BC546 para armar el circuito que reemplaza al 2SD1953. ¿Lo puedo reemplazar por el BC547?

Gracias.


----------



## Quercus (Abr 11, 2014)

Los tres primeros reemplazos *parecen* estar bien, el ultimo: 2SA1667 reemplazo 2SC1659,  todo lo que encuentro sobre el, no me cuadra.


  Si, puedes utilizar el BC547


----------



## Maxfire (Abr 11, 2014)

Miento, el ultimo es 2SA1659 que es el complemento del 2SC4370. Cuando lo arme subo fotos.

Gracias.


----------



## Quercus (Abr 12, 2014)

quercus10 dijo:


> ...si encuentro la placa que hice de _este_ la montare.


¡¡ La  encontré  !!

  Ahora queda montarla…


----------



## guillecba (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola, hace unos días hice una pregunta acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/904486/ _Era una consulta genérica, pero como puse un ejemplo particular sobre las mediciones hechas sobre éste amplificador Rotel, hago el comentario acá.

Las variaciones en las mediciones del Bias, en principio parecian responder a los cambios de temperatura sobre el transistor sensor del Bias, pero he detectado que dichas variaciones respondían mas a los cambios de temperatura en los dos pares de entrada formados por los 2sc2362 y 2sa1016. Con sólo poner un dedo sobre ellos o hacer viento, cambiaba el valor del Bias. Al dejar de hacer eso, el valor tendía a volver a como estaba.

El montaje de Quercus, sugiere acoplar térmicamente a ambos pares, como se puede observar en le foto que él puso acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-rotel-rb-1070-pcb-52144/#post513614 . Se puede ver que están ajustados entre sí con termocontraible, sin embargo yo no lo había hecho.
Al hacer ese acople, el comportamiento del Bias se ha normalizado. El rango en que varía es menor que antes y se estabiliza en menos tiempo. Además es mas estable la medición, me refiero a que si hay algunas variaciones mínimas, son mas espaciadas en el tiempo.

Quería hacer éste comentario para el que tenga pensado armarlo, tiene que saber que en éste ampli particularmente parece que es muy importante hacer ésto.
El que ya lo tenga armado sería bueno que controle detenidamente el Bias y comente los resultados porque tal vez, usando transistores de diferentes "procedencias" éste comportamiento sea distinto.

Mirando el manual de servicio (en la primera página del post) se puede observar que los transistores no están térmicamente acoplados, así que me queda la inquietud de saber como será que el fabricante soluciona ese problema ya que no me doy cuenta mirando el circuito, o tal vez con los transistores originales no es necesario hacer nada.

Saludos


----------



## serch knife (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola quisiera saber cuanto varia la potencia de este ampli, al usar 1,2 o 3 parejas de trancistores


----------



## crimson (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola serch knife, bienvenido al Foro. La potencia no varía, para aumentarla tienes que subir la tensión de la fuente. A lo sumo, con dos+ dos transistores trabajaría más cómodo, disipando mejor el calor, *pero la potencia no aumenta si ponés más transistores de salida*
Fijate de leer este artículo donde explica cómo se mide la potencia:

AMP 25W 12V + PWM 12/24 3A

Saludos C


----------



## Maxfire (Abr 27, 2014)

guillecba dijo:


> Hola, hace unos días hice una pregunta acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/904486/ _
> Las variaciones en las mediciones del Bias, en principio parecian responder a los cambios de temperatura sobre el transistor sensor del Bias, pero he detectado que dichas variaciones respondían mas a los cambios de temperatura en los dos pares de entrada formados por los 2sc2362 y 2sa1016. Con sólo poner un dedo sobre ellos o hacer viento, cambiaba el valor del Bias. Al dejar de hacer eso, el valor tendía a volver a como estaba.
> 
> Saludos



Buen día
¿Que transistores utilizó en en doble par diferencial? ¿comprobó la ganancia de cada uno?.

Saludos


----------



## guillecba (Abr 27, 2014)

Hola Maxfire. Usé el 2SA872 (reemplazo del 2SA1016) y el 2SC1775 (reemplazo del 2SC2362) y he puesto los que tienen la ganancia casi igual entre sí.
Pensé el probar con otros posibles reemplazos aunque de mayor potencia para ver como se comportaban: 2sa965/2sc2235  -  2sb647/2sd667  y  2sa1013/2sc2383.
Otro par que tengo mas parecido a los originales son los 2sa992 y 2sc2240.
Pero como luego de hacer ese acople térmico funcionó bién, entonces no he hecho ninguna prueba con otros transistores.

Ya los estuve probando un buén rato y a buena potencia y se han portado muy bién los dos canales. Falta conseguir los disipadores y estaría en condiciones de ponerlo en el gabinete.
Dejo una foto de la prueba 
El pre es del Rotel Ra 02 que publicó Mnicolau.

Saludos


----------



## Maxfire (Abr 27, 2014)

Hola. Muy buen amplificador se está armando!!!. Estos amplificadores Rotel suenan de maravilla.  Pensaba que ese comportamiento del bias lo provocaba  diferencias entre las ganancias de los transistores. Otro punto para tener en cuenta en el armado.

Por mi parte voy a utilizar el 2SA970 Y 2SC2240 pero será hasta que tenga dinero 

Saludos.


----------



## guillecba (Abr 27, 2014)

Maxfire dijo:


> Por mi parte voy a utilizar el 2SA970 Y 2SC2240 pero será hasta que tenga dinero Saludos.



Al principio había usado los 2sa970 pero eran falsos y el ampli no funcionaba, entonces los tuve que cambiar por lo que pude conseguir. Luego conseguí los que estoy usando actualmente.

Saludos

PD. Si no es molestia poné alguna foto del amplificador aunque todavía no esté terminado.


----------



## Maxfire (Abr 28, 2014)

guillecba dijo:


> PD. Si no es molestia poné alguna foto del amplificador aunque todavía no esté terminado.



Por ahora son solo transistores sueltos , Pero cuando tenga avances estaré subiendo fotos

Saludos.


----------



## serch knife (May 21, 2014)

muchas gracias crimson me as aclarado muchas dudas e ideas falsas que tenia estoy estudiando mi primer año de electrónica y por mas que e preguntado nunca me dieron una respuesta concreta de como calcular la potencia , me servirá de mucho gracias 


crimson dijo:


> Hola serch knife, bienvenido al Foro. La potencia no varía, para aumentarla tienes que subir la tensión de la fuente. A lo sumo, con dos+ dos transistores trabajaría más cómodo, disipando mejor el calor, *pero la potencia no aumenta si ponés más transistores de salida*
> Fijate de leer este artículo donde explica cómo se mide la potencia:
> 
> Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias (Feb 12, 2017)

Hola, y disculpen por revivir este tema, es que no estaba seguro de si crear un nuevo tema, pero bueno, yo no lo creí necesario, haciendo referencia al diseño de quercus Ver el archivo adjunto 56769

quisiera consultar ya que en allgún momento el mencionó que podría alimentarlo hasta los 73+73V si es así quisiera saber si el diseño mencionado soporta esa tensión así como está, o debo cambiar algunos componentes?
Saludos.


----------



## Quercus (Feb 12, 2017)

El circuito aguantaría perfectamente, la etapa de salida a 8Ω va bien, para utilizarlo a 4Ω está más  justa con ese voltaje.

  Es el circuito del RB-1070 pero con más voltaje, que Rotel lo utiliza como RB-1080 con más transistores de salida.  

*Lo ideal es que fuesen 4 parejas del tipo que tiene colocadas o similar*. Para poder utilizar el PCB, creo que cambiando los transistores de salida por MJL21193/4  y refrigerarlo bien por supuesto, funcionaria bien, pasando por que tienen que ser originales si o si.

  Son 300W a 4Ω que tres parejas de este tipo aguantarían perfectamente, como digo bien refrigerados.


----------



## mario17farias (Feb 13, 2017)

Hola y gracias por responder, mis altavoces son de 8Ω, el problema estaría en cambiar los tr de salida a los que mencionas, pues aquí no se consiguen y lo mas rescatable que hasta el momento hay son los tr D1047 y su complementario, pero según la hoja de datos, estos soportan 140V frente a los 250V de los MJL


----------



## Quercus (Feb 14, 2017)

Con los transistores que tienes a mano, no lo pasaria de 56/60V. 
Si es para uso en casa o pequeñas reuniones y los altavoces tienen un rendimiento medio de alta fidelidad (digamos 90dB) va sobrado. Si son altavoces prefesionales con un rendimiento superior a 96dB, ni hablamos del tema.


----------



## Quercus (Feb 16, 2017)

La primera version es del 2011* y se nota que es de los primeros diseños...* 

Creo que ya le vendria bien una revision.


----------



## FrancoPez (Feb 16, 2017)

Excelentes tus diseños. Yo armé el de dos pares, primero con los 2SA1943-2SC5200, funcionando a la primera con temperaturas alrededor de los 35 grados en general, despues le cambie a los MJL21193-MJL21194 y funcionando bien con su respectivo reajuste del bias, pero los transistores 2SA1209 y 2SC2911 calientan a mas de 52 grados. Ambas pruebas con +-52V. y carga de 8 ohm, los transistores son originales y otro detalle mas, al ajustar los 4mV. en la rama positiva en la rama negativa mido poco mas de 6mV.


----------



## Quercus (Feb 17, 2017)

Hola FrancoPez, gracias.
  Impecable tu montaje, enhorabuena, los algo mas de 52 grados de los 2SA1209 y 2SC2911 no son preocupantes, de todas formas se les podría colocar un radiador algo mas grande.

  El que una rama tenga un bias algo superior a la otra, es problema de apareo y/o de las resistencias asociadas, es muy difícil que coincidan en valor. De ahí el que en la mayoría de los últimos diseños que hago tenga al menos una pareja de ellas  y la posibilidad de colocar una pequeña plaquita con mas resistencias.

  Esto lo aprendi del Dr. Jagodic y lo puse en practica _ aqui_, con un resultado fantástico.


----------



## FrancoPez (Feb 17, 2017)

Hola Quercus, gracias a ti, fueron esos diseños los que me animaron a armarlo. 
Si es de preocupar que los transistores 2SA1209 y 2SC2911 pasen de los 50 grados, ya que el transformador que use para las pruebas es "prestado" y entrega +-52 V a 150 Watts, el que tengo para el amplificador me da +-60 V y 380 Watts para los dos canales. Sobre los radiadores, recien conseguí unos más grandes que ajustan perfecto en la placa, también, revisaré lo del apareo en los transistores de potencia, fue lo unico que me falto medir antes de colocar. -Ya quería probarlo-.


----------



## Quercus (Feb 18, 2017)

Antes que nada para no andar dando palos de ciego con los comentarios:


FrancoPez dijo:


> el que tengo para el amplificador me da +-60 V y 380 Watts para los dos canales.


  Te refieres a la salida en alterna del transformador, o ya rectificado y filtrado?
  -Si es lo primero, la cosa no va bien. 
  -Si es lo segundo, la potencia puede rondar los 150W por canal a 8Ω. Te faltan sobre 100W en la fuente para poder estrujarlo con esos ohmios en estéreo. O hacerlo funcionar sin *pasarse*, que ya es mucho para la casa.



FrancoPez dijo:


> fue lo unico que me falto medir antes de colocar. -Ya quería probarlo-.


 Que no se entere Fogonazo de las prisas, o de penitencia te pone machacarte los dedos…


----------



## FrancoPez (Feb 18, 2017)

Los voltajes que menciono son rectificados y filtrados. Sobre la potencia, la idea es no pasarme, ya a medio volumen, es mas de lo que estoy acostumbrado a escuchar.

Regresando a las pruebas y después de cambiar los disipadores de los transistores 2SA1209 y 2SC2911 por unos mas grandes, con los +-52 VDC y el foco en serie de 75W en el transformador para no _*quemar nada*_, en el proceso de reajuste del bias, voy por el celular para la foto y cuando regreso ya estaba echando humo!. Al revisar, solo dos transistores 2SA1016 estaban en corto y las resistencias asociadas quemadas. 
Después comencé a machacarme los dedos, por no darme cuenta que eran sin "K" y tal vez no eran tan originales. Aunque el amplificador habia funcionado mas de una hora días antes, a 8Ω, medio volumen y con +-52 VDC . Ahora estoy dudando de los transistores 2SC2362, 2SD1953, 2SA1376, 2SC3478, 2SA1209 y 2SC2911, que compre en el mismo lugar y posiblemente no sean originales. De los 2SC4381, MJL21194 y complementarios, los compré en otro lado y ya los he usado antes en algunas reparaciones de amplificadores que siguen funcionando sin problemas.

Sólo quemando las cosas aprende uno.


----------



## Quercus (Feb 19, 2017)

Una lástima “¡¡¡¡¡¡Las malditas falsificaciones siempre están ahí…!!!!!!”


FrancoPez dijo:


> Después comencé a machacarme los dedos, por no darme cuenta que eran sin "K" y tal vez no eran tan originales.


  Me inclino mas por lo segundo que por lo primero, sin la “K” hubiesen aguantando perfectamente.


FrancoPez dijo:


> Ahora estoy dudando de los transistores 2SC2362, 2SD1953, 2SA1376, 2SC3478, 2SA1209 y 2SC2911, que compre en el mismo lugar y posiblemente no sean originales. De los 2SC4381, MJL21194 y complementarios, los compré en otro lado y ya los he usado antes en algunas reparaciones de amplificadores que siguen funcionando sin problemas.


  Por lo menos aquí, en el mismo lugar encuentras “original y falsificado” la cuestión es conocerlos muy bien (que tampoco es garantía) e intentar identificarlos en la medida de lo posible.
  Voy a fotografiar algunos de los que tengo, que si son originales para que los compares.
*Lo ideal es que sean los indicados*, pero ante problemas como este, la solución es el “recurrido reemplazo”. El primero que monte, creo que tenía todos reemplazados y funcionaba maravillosamente.


----------



## Quercus (Feb 19, 2017)

En el anterior mensaje dije  





Quercus dijo:


> Voy a fotografiar algunos de los que tengo, que *si son originales* para que los compares.


  Cuando tendría que haber dicho: “los he utilizado dándoles bastante caña  y no me han dado problemas”.

A lo que tendría que añadir, que sin haber organizado una escucha a ciegas con “ABX” para comparar,  no  detecte/detectamos, pues lo escuchamos varios,  diferencias de sonido entre los indicados y los de reemplazo.


----------



## FrancoPez (Feb 20, 2017)

Si una lastima, voy a cambiar todos los transistores de los que tengo dudas. Los transistores falsos solo me habían salido en dos ocasiones y fueron en transistores de potencia, en los pequeños no había tenido problemas, precisamente comprados en el mismo local donde compre estos.


----------



## arasuk (Oct 10, 2017)

Hola Quercus.

Puedo reemplazar 2SD1953 con BD681 o KSD1692 ?

Saludos
Kumar



Hi Quercus,
Can i replace 2sd1953 with BD681 or KSD1692 ?
Regards
Kumar


----------



## Quercus (Oct 10, 2017)

Hola arasuk, bienvenido al foro.
  El reemplazo que a mi me funciono perfectamente fue este: 2SD1953=2SD1376.
  El que propones habría que probarlo. De entrada los valors de las resistencias varian: 
   Si no te funcionase, postee un circuito para sustituirlo que funciona perfectamente._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/737697/ _


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 10, 2017)

arasuk dijo:


> hi Quercus,
> 
> Can i replace 2sd1953 with BD681 or KSD1692
> 
> ...



Hi. arasuk, welcome.
Look at this _replacement_

Traduce only (if possible) Spanish please (Forum rules)


----------



## arasuk (Oct 23, 2017)

Terminado

Muchas gracias Quercus por tu contribución, funcionando perfectamente, biass a 60 mA
Finalmente usé D986 y el bias es estable 


Just finished

Thanks very much Quercus, for your contribution, working perfectly, biased at 60mA.
Used D986 finally and bias is stable.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 9, 2017)

Hola muchachos.. Aquí en mi localidad no hay el 2sd1953 y el reemplazo que sugiere quercus sólo dan como referencia más cercana es el TIP122.. Estuve comparando algunos datos eléctricos; ¿Que opinan los colegas?

Si podría servir?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2017)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola muchachos.. Aquí en mi localidad no hay el 2sd1953 y el reemplazo que sugiere quercus sólo dan como referencia más cercana es el TIP122.. Estuve comparando algunos datos eléctricos; ¿Que opinan los colegas?
> 
> Si podría servir?


Cuando solicite colaboración para comparar alternativas de transistores publica los datasheet´s de los mismos.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 10, 2017)

Hola fogo intenté hacerlo desde mi telf pero no se puede. Dentro de un ratico si me da tiempo subo ambos datasheet. Gracias


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 11, 2017)

hola Comunidad, Fogo aquí los datasheets. Dios les bendiga


----------

